# DRAGON Magazine monster index!



## BOZ

This is a compiled index of monsters that have appeared in Dragon Magazine, up through issue #250.  It may not be complete, but you will find that not very much is missing from it.  

1 - Bulette (Creature Features, Gary Gygax).  The bulette later appeared in every edition's Monster Manual.

2 - Remorhaz (Creature Features, no author given).  The remorhaz later appeared in every edition's Monster Manual.

4 - Mihalli, Vriyagga (Double Creature Features, M.A.R. Barker)[These creatures are actually for Tekumel, not D&D].

5 - Ankheg (Featured Creature, Erol Otus).  The ankheg later appeared in every edition's Monster Manual.

6 - Death Angel (Feaured Creature, John Sullivan)

7 - Prowler (Feaured Creature, no author given).  The prowler later appeared in Dragon #37.

8 - Name that Monster! (artwork only; winners appear in Dragon #14)(Featured Creature, Erol Otus)

10 - Random Monsters (Random Monsters, Paul Montgomery Crabaugh)

12 - Byakhee, deep ones, great race, Old Ones, mi-go, shaggoth (the fungi from Yuggoth, the abominable snow men)  (The Lovecraftian Mythos In D&D, Rob Kuntz).  These creatures all later appeared in the d20 Call of Cthulu book, with conversion notes to D&D.

13 - Nasthrapur (demon)(D&D Option:  Demon Generation, Jon Pickens)
13 - Kappa, oni, tengu, yuki-onna (The Japanese Mythos, Jerome Arkenberg).  All these creatures later appeared in 3rd edition in Oriental Adventures.

14 - Cursed Crimson Crawler (Winners of the 1st Name That Monster Contest", Thomas & Edward McCloud)
14 - Jarnkung (Winners of the 1st Name That Monster Contest", Conrad Froehlich). The jarnkung later appeared in Dragon #37.
14 - Ulik (Winners of the 1st Name That Monster Contest", Ann Corlon)  

16 - Humbaba, scorpion men (Near-Eastern Mythos, Jerome Arkenberg).  A humbaba later appears in Dragon #334.

17 - Archangel of mercy, angel of healing, angel of wrath, seraphim (Messengers of God: Angels in Dungeons and Dragons, Stephen H. Dorneman)

20 - Amaku (guardian spirits), Tuna-of-the-Eternal-Waters, Vahine-hae (Mythos of Polynesia in Dungeons & Dragons, Jerome Arkenberg)

23 - No specific creatures, but important article  (From the Sorcerer's Scroll:  Random Generation of Creatures from the Lower Planes, Gary Gygax)
23 - Bed of spikes, green death, mine, orca, sea centipede, sea dragon, sea griffon, water dagger, water grabber (Water Adventures on the Starship Warden, Carl Hurah)[technically for Metamorphosis Alpha, but in D&D stat format]

24 - T'ien Lung, Shen Lung, Li Lung, Pan Lung, Lung Wang, Yu Lung (Chinese Dragons, David Sweet)  The Chinese dragons later appeared in the Fiend Folio.  These dragons later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC3, and later in the 3rd edition in Oriental Adventures.

26 - Lower soul, lost soul, vampire-spectre, sea bonze, Celestial stag, goat demon (Chinese Undead, David Sweet)
26 - Barghest (Dragon's Bestiary, E. Gary Gygax)  The barghest later appeared in the 1E Monster Manual II, the 2nd edition in the Planescape campaign setting boxed set, and the 3rd Edition Monster Manual. 

27 - Horast (Dragon's Bestiary, Mary Lynn Skirvin)

28 - Satan, Belial, Astaroth (The Politics of Hell)
28 - Slinger (Dragon's Bestiary, Jake Jacquet)

29 - Whiz-bang beetle (Dragon's Bestiary, John Hageman)
29 - Adaro, agunua, dogai, figonas, ghosts (variants), hatuibwari, koevasi, marsalai, ndengei, ogre (variant), origoruso, porpoise girls, sky maidens (Mythos of Oceania In Dungeons & Dragons, Jerome Arkenberg)

30 - Curst (Dragon's Bestiary, Ed Greenwood)  The curst later appeared in the 2nd edition in FRE1 Shadowdale, and then later in City of Splendors and in the Monstrous Compendium Annual 2.  The curst later appeared in the 3rd edition as a template in Monsters of Faerûn.

31 - Ukuyatangi (Jungle Hydra)(Dragon's Bestiary)

32 - Scorpiorc, koasp, antold, woblin, skag (Leomund's Tiny Hut, Len Lakofka)
32 - Crawling claw (Dragon's Bestiary, Ed Greenwood)  The crawling claw later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC3 and FRE1 Shadowdale, and later in the 2E Monstrous Manual, and in the 3rd edition in Monsters of Faerûn.

33 - Frosts (Dragon's Bestiary, Roger Moore)  The frosts later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC11.

34 - Vilkonnar, Kailiff [variant vilkonnar] (Dragon's Bestiary, Charles Carson)

35 - Seraphim, Cherubim, Thrones, Dominations, Virtues, Powers, Principalities, Archangels, Angels of the Ninth Order (Angels, William Fawcett)

36 - Krolli  (Dragon's Bestiary, Todd Lockwood)

37 - Neutral dragons (crystal, topaz, emerald, sapphire, amethyst, Sardior the Ruby dragon) (That's Not In the Monster Manual!, Arthur W. Collins)  With the exception of Sardior, the neutral dragons later appeared as the gem dragons in the 2nd edition in MC14 and later in the Monstrous Manual.  They later appeared in the 3rd edition in Monster Manual II.  Sarior received a conversion to 3E online.
37 - Prowler, jarkung, elemental demons, the Oracle (aka the Stalker) (The Pit of the Oracle, Stephen Sullivan).  The elemental demons in this article differ from those in _Dragon Compendium, Vol 1_.
37 - Vulturehounds  (Dragon's Bestiary, Chris Chalmers and Dan Pollak).  The vulturehound later appeared in the _Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium_.

38 - Brown dragon, yellow dragon, orange dragon, Tiamat, Bahamut (Leomund's Tiny Hut, Lenard Lekofka)  Tiamat and Bahamut are first given diety status here, and appeared previously in the _Monster Manual_.  They later appeared as the first 3rd edition creatures in Dragon 272, then in the _Manual of the Planes_, and _Dieties and Demigods_.
38 - The flolite (Dragon's Bestiary, Kevin Readman)

39 - Groundsquid (Dragon's Bestiary, Larry DiTillio)

40 - Werelion, wereleapord, werejaguar, weresabre, weredire, wereram, wereweasel, weresloth, werebadger, werebison, (The Other Were? Right Here!, Roger E. Moore)
40 - Fire-eye lizard, flitte, wingless wonder, huntsmen (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)  The wingless wonder later appeared in the 2nd edition in Menzoberranzan.

41 - The Silkie, tomb tapper (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)  The tomb tapper later appeared in the 2nd edition in FR13 Anarouch and later in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.  The tomb tapper later appeared in the 3rd edition in _Monsters of Faerûn _ and later in _Lost Empires of Faerûn_.
41 - Marquins (The Halls of Beol-Dur, module by Dave Luther, Jon Naatz, Dave Niessen, Mark Schultz) 

42 - Saraphs, the Appolyon, asperim, Hacamuli (Demons, Devils, and Spirits, Tom Moldvay)
42 - Selm "Prince of Possessors", kuei, pisachas, asuras (A New Evil... The Possessors, Arn Ashleigh Parker)
42 - Quatsch, necroton, well spirit, sandbats, swampbats, (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)

43 - Amazon, tolwar, lythlyx (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)  The lythlyx later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Ruins of Myth Drannor boxed set and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.

44 - Koodjanuk, cryoserpent, ice golem (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)
44 - Orc-kobold, Orc-goblin, Orc-gnoll, Orc-bugbear, Orc-hobgoblin, Orc-ogre (Half-orcs in a variety of styles, Roger Moore)

45 - Skyzorr'n, sand lizard, dust devil (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)

46 - Gaund (Dragon's Bestiary, Ed Greenwood)  The gaund later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC11.  

47 - Wirchler, aruchai, Phoenix, Fury, mapmaker, flard, sugo (Creatures From Elsewhere, Patrick Amory).  (The phoenix and fury differ from the versions presented in Dieties and Demigods.)

48 - Water-horse, golden ammonite, sea demon, (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)  The golden ammonite later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC11 and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 4.  The sea demon later appeared in the 2nd edition in Monstrous Compendium Annual 4.

49 - Nogra  (Dragon's Bestiary, Loren Kruse)

50 - Kzinti (Kzinti, Robert Plamondon)
50 - Giant vampire frog (Dragon's Bestiary, Alan Fomorin)

51 - The winged folk (Al Karak Elam)  (The Winged Folk, William Lenox)  The winged folk later appeared in the 2nd edition as the Avariel in the Complete Book of Elves, and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 2.  In 3E, the avariel appear in Races of Faerûn.
51 - Dark dwellers, piranha bats (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)

52 - Rhaumbusun, pelins (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors) The rhaumbusun later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC3.

53 - Guardians (The Garden of Nefaron)
53 - Argas, oculon, narra (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)
53 - Triffids (The Ways of the Triffids, Mark Nuiver)

54 - Boggart, stroan, incubus, (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)
54 - The Jabberwock (Beware the Jabberwock, Mark Nuiver)  A similar creature by the same name appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.  The boggart appeared in 3rd edition on WOTC's website.

55 - Allosaurus, deinonychus, teratosaurus, therezinosaurus, tyrannosaurus rex, apatosaurus, brachiosaurus, diplodocus, plateosaurus, anatosaurus, iguanadon, parasaurolophus, ankylosarusus, triceratops, stegosaurus, pteranodon  (A Book Even T. Rex Would Like, Chris Henderson)  These dinos appeared in many places, and I'm not going to track them all down.  
55 - Devil spider, surchur, dyll, poltergeist (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)

56 - Shroom, colfel, gem vars (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)

57 - Phooka (The Wandering Trees, Michael Malone)

58 - Sull, beguiler, Magenta's cat (Dragon's Bestiary, Ed Greenwood and Roger Moore) The sull later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC3, and the beguiler appeared in MC11.  The beguiler appears in 3E in Shining South.
58 - Rapper  (The Gods of the Dwarves, Roger Moore)
58 - Geryon, Echidna, the Nemeian Lion, the Monster of Geryoneo, the Blatant Beast (The Blood of Medusa, Michael Parkinson)  This Geryon is not the same as the one from the Monster Manual.

59 - Bleeder, stymphalian birds, spriggan (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)  The spriggan later appeared in Monster Manual II,  in the 2nd edition in MC5 and the Monstrous Manual, and in 3rd edition in _Fiend Folio_.  The bleeder later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Ruins of Undermountain boxed set as the Death-Kiss, and in the 3rd edition in Monsters of Faerûn.  It also has been updated to 3.5 in Dragon Compendium, Vol. 1.
59 - Demonic Knights of Doom (The Great Kingdom and the Knights of Doom, Rob Kuntz)

60 - Pooka (Pooka, Michael Fountain)

61 - Firetail, light worm, umbrae, tybor (Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)  The firetail later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC11 and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.
61 - Gan-da-yah, ga-hon-ga, oh-do-was (Jo-ga-oh:  Little People of the Iriqouis, Conrad Froehlich)

62 - Faerie dragon, steel dragon, grey dragon (Our Annual Full-Blown Dragon Section, various contributors).  A steel dragon appeared in 3rd edition on WOTC's site in Monster Mayhem and later in _Dragons of Faerûn_.  The faerie dragon appears in 3E in _Draconomicon_.

63 - Astral deva, movanic deva, monadic deva (Featured Creatures, E. Gary Gygax)  The devas later appeared in the Monster Manual II, and later appeared as aasimon in the 2nd edition in MC8, and then in the first Planescape Monstrous Compendium.  The astral deva later appeared in the 3rd edition in the Monster Manual, while the monadic and movanic devas appeared in the Fiend Folio.
63 - Shoosuva  (The Humanoids:  Goals and Gods of the Kobolds, Goblins, Hobgoblins, & Gnolls, Roger Moore)
63 - Chagmat ( warrior and cleric ) (Chagmat, Larry DiTillio)

64 - Planetar, solar (Featured Creatures, E. Gary Gygax)  These celestials later appeared in the Monster Manual II, and later appeared as aasimon in the 2nd edition in MC8, and then in the first Planescape Monstrous Compendium.  They both later appeared in the 3rd edition in the Monster Manual as angels.

65 - Baku, Phoenix (Featured Creatures, E. Gary Gygax)  These creatures later appeared in the Monster Manual II. The phoenix later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC8, and then in the Monstrous Manual, and later appeared in the 3rd edition in Monster Manual II.  The baku later appeared in 2nd edition in the Psionic's Handbook, and then later in the first Planescape Monstrous Compendium. 
65 - Yellow dragon, orange dragon, purple dragon (The Missing Dragons, Richard Alan Lloyd)  These dragons appeared later in the 2nd edition in issue 248.

66 - Jann, dao, marid  (Featured Creatures, E. Gary Gygax)  These genies later appeared in the Monster Manual II, and appeared later in the 2nd edition in the first two Monstrous Compendiums (dao in 1, jann and marid in 2) and then later in the Monstrous Manual.  The jann later appeared in the 3rd edition in the Monster Manual.
66 - Euparkeria, compsognathus, miniature animals, vulture, carnivorous flying squirrel, hawk/falcon, animal skeletons (Leomund's Tiny Hut, Lenard Lekofka)  These creatures all appeared later in the Monster Manual II (wherein the miniature animals are called minimals).  They all wound up in 2nd edition, but I don't feel like looking up where they wound up.  The vulture appears in 3E in Sandstorm.

67 - Barrel spider, boleadore spider, net-throwing/fishing spider, crab spider, daddy longlegs, jumping spider, raft/swamp spider, spitting spider, trap-door/purse spider, whip spider, wolf spider (Souping Up the Spider, Gregg Chamberlain)
67 - Grugach, valley elf, cooshee (Featured Creatures, E. Gary Gygax)  These elves and the cooshee later appeared in the Monster Manual II.  The grugach and valley elf later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC5.  The cooshee later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Complete Book of Elves, and in the 3rd Edition in Races of the Wild.

68 - Ascomoid, basidirond, phycomid, (Featured Creatures, E. Gary Gygax)  These fungus monsters later appeared in the Monster Manual II.  The ascomoid and phycomid later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC2 and then later in the Monstrous Manual. The phycomid appears in the 3rd edition in Dragon #337.  The ascomoid appears in the 3rd edition in _Dungeonscape_.
68 - Koalinth, marine vodyanoi, fresh water sea hag, mottled purple worm (What's That in the Water?, Mark S. Harcourt)

69 - Time elemental (The Dieties and Demigods of the World of Greyhawk, E. Gary Gygax)  The time elemental later appeared in the Monster Manual II.  The time elemental later appeared in the 2nd edition as the time dimensional in Chronomancer and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.
69 - Ustilagor, zygom (Featured Creatures, E. Gary Gygax)  These fungus monsters later appeared in the Monster Manual II.  The zygom later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC5.  The ustilagor later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Monstrous Manual, and in the 3rd edition in Dragon #337.

70 - Werejaguar (Mechica, Gali Sanchez)

74 - Arack, scintillating dragon, night dragon (Landragons, Ronald Hall)
74 - Electrum dragon (The Electrum Dragon, Ed Greenwood)  The electrum dragon later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Ruins of Myth Drannor boxed set and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.

75 - Abishai, Amon, Bael, bearded devil, Belial, Bitru, Glasya, Hutijin, Mammon, Mephistopheles, Moloch, spined devil, Titivilus,  (From the Sorceror's Stone:  New Denizens of Devildom, E. Gary Gygax)  With the exception of Bitru, all of these devils appeared in the Monster Manual II.  The abishai, bearded devil (barbazu), and spined devil (spinagon) later appeared as baatezu in the 2nd edition in MC8, and then in the first Planescape Monstrous Compendium.  The barbazu later appeared in the 3rd edition in the Monster Manual, and the abishai appeared in Monsters of Faerûn.
75 - Amduscias, Malphas, Nergal, Bist, Caim, Lilis, Arioch, Biffant, Merodach, Alocer, Focalor, Caarcrinolaas, Melchon, Naome, Chamo, Balan, Bathym, Gaziel, Cozbi, Gorson, Herodias, Agares, Machalas, (The Nine Hells Part I, Ed Greenwood)

76 - Lilith, Tartach, Bileth, Baftis, Neabaz, Barbatos, Abigor, Zepar, Baalphegor, Bele, Adonides, Barbas, Bifrons, Bensozia, Adramalech, Phongor, Buer, Bune, Morax, Rimmon, Zagum (The Nine Hells Part II, Ed Greenwood)

77 - The Devil of the Tarot (Tarot of Many Things,  Michael J. Lowrey)

78 - Deryni (The Deryni, Arthur Collins)

79 - Gremlins (Blame It On the Gremlins, Gregg Chamberlain) I don't believe these are the same gremlins we all know and love... or are they?

83 - Baba Yaga (The Dancing Hut, Roger E. Moore)

84 - Rakshasa knight, rakshasa lord, Ravanna "King of Rakshasas" [lesser god](Never the Same Thing Twice, Scott Bennie)

86 - Galadur, telperan, glissan, baltir, tabur, orrek, quark, nalg, durocib, haudhla, veeru (Familiars With a Special Use, Stephen Inniss)

89 - Amitok, Killer Beetle (Aratha), Bohun Tree, Cantobele, Corkie, Explodestool, Fachan, Flailtail, Glasspane Horror, Giant Horseshoe Crab, Ihagnim, Millikan, Peltast, Giant Pitcher Plant, Seastar, Scallion, Giant Shrike, Sind, Star Leviathan, Giant Venus Fly-Trap, Vurgen, Killer Whale (Creature Catalog, various authors).  The glasspane horror appears in 3E in _Dragon Compendium Volume One_.

90 - Sinister, night hunter, werebat, hundar, gloomwing, azmyth (Bats That Do More Than Bite, Ed Greenwood)  The sinister, night hunter, werebat, and azymth later appeared in the 2nd edition in Drow of the Underdark and MC11.  The gloomwing and hundar later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC11 (the hundar became the hendar).  The night hunter, sinister, and werebat appeared in the 3rd edition in Monsters of Faerûn.

91 - Armaros, Azazel, Cahor, Dagon, Duskur, Kochibel, Malarea, Nisroch, Rumjal, Gargoth (Nine Hells Revisited, Ed Greenwood) Gargoth appeared in the 2nd edition as Gargauth (a demigod) in Powers and Pantheons.
91 - Goristro (Major Demon) (The Goristro Revealed, E. Gary Gygax)  The goristro later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Planes of Chaos boxed set, and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3, and in the 3rd edition in the Manual of the Planes.

92 - Scalmagadrion (Pages From the Mages, Ed Greenwood)  The Scalamgadrion later appeared in the 2nd edition in Pages From the Mages and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.  It appears in the 3rd Edition in Magic of Faerûn.

94 - Thessalmera (The Ecology of the Chimera, Ed Greenwood)  The thessalmera later appeared in the 2nd edition as one of the thessalmonsters in MC3.
94 - Belabra, giant betta, bhaergala, phase dragon, ekrat, fireball fly, firestar, flamewing, hurgeon, giant lightning bug, lillend, orgautha, rekeihs, rummele, urisk, viltch, great wyrm, xaver (Creature Catalog II, various contributors) The belabra, bhaergala, and firestar later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC3 and the firestar appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 4.  The xaver later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Ruins of Myth Drannor boxed set and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.  The lillend later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Planes of Chaos boxed set, and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.

95 - Chimpanzee, giganopithecus, gorilla, orangutan (The Many Shapes of Apes, Stephen Inniss)

101 - Alcor, avari, automaton, bogeyman, burbur, creeping pit, dracones, forchoreai, gargorian, gu'armori, hamadryad, hawkdragon, lhiannan shee, mantimera, metal mimic, orpsu, pilfer vine, righteous clay, sea giant, tener, thendar, tundra beast, wind thrower, yale  (Creature Catalog III, various contributors) The burbur later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC3 and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.  The hamadryad and lhiannan shee later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC11 and the hamadryad appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.  The orpsu later appeared in the 2nd edition in FR13 Anauroch and in MC11.

102 - Bushdog, coyote, dhole, dingo, feral dog, fox, hunting dog, jackal, wolf, dire wolf (A Collection of Canines, Stephen Inniss).  In 3E, the jackal appears in Sandstorm, the wolf and dire wolf appear in the Monster Manual.
102 - Huntsman (Valley of the Earth Mother, Lise Breakey)

103 - Domestic dog (A Dozen Domestic Dogs, Stephen Inniss)

106 - Maedar (The Ecology of the Maedar, Ed Greenwood)

108 - Pernicon  (The Pernicon: A New Version, John Nephew) The original version of the pernicon originally appeared in the Fiend Folio.
108 - Volheller, tren (differs from Serpent Kingdoms creature), river crocodile, rivertree (The Plants of Biurndon, Eric W. Pass).  

110 - Dracolich "Night Dragon" (The Cult of the Dragon, Ed Greenwood)  The ever-popular dracolich has made several appearances since its initial one.    The latest 3E appearance is the Draconomicon.
110 - Angur-Boda, Egder, Grid, Hati Hrodvitnisson and Skoll, Nidhogg, the Tempests, Utgard-Loki, Vafthrudnir (For Better Or Norse: I, Joel McGraw)

111 - Peridinium, gonyaulax, ceratium, noctiluca, paramecium, amoeba, elphidium, globigerina, dictyostelium (Microscopic Monsters, Kent Colbath)

112 - Aetosaur, Ankylosaur, Carnosaur, Ceratopsian, Marine Chelonian, Coelurosaur, Crocodilian, Deinonychus, Cyndont, Dicynodont, Ichthyosaur, Mosasaurus, Nothosaurus, Labyrinthodont, Ormthopod, Ornithomimosaur, Phytosaur, Placodont, Plesiosaurus, Pterosaurus, Pliosaur, Prosauropod, Proteosuchian, Pseudosuchian, Rhynchosaur, Sauropod, Scelidosaur, Stegosaurus (Dinosaurs:  Mesozoic Monsters From the Mightiest to the Weakest, Stephen Inniss)

115 - King cobra, black mamba, gaboon viper, rattlesnake, flying snake, sea snake, rock python, ram python, boa constrictor, anaconda, ringed snake, saw-edged scaled snake  (Sharper Than a Serpent's Tooth, Ray Hamel and David Hage)

116 - Brain coral, sea centaur, giant clam, giant grouper, morana, giant porcupine fish, electric ray, sawfish/sawshark, giant sea anemone, sea titan, undine, weed giant (The Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)  The brain coral, giant clam, giant grouper, morana, giant porcupine fish, electric ray, and giant sea anemone later appeared in the 2nd edition in Monstrous Compendium Annual 4.

117 - Gith dogs, Xotzcoyotl (Hounds of Space and Darkness, Stephen Inniss)

118 - Opilionid, spider cat, phoenix spider, polar spider, giant bolas spider (The Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)

119 - Anuchu, giant capybara, wild halfling, leshy, luposphinx, musical spirit, sashalus, wendigo, whispering pines, wood giant, wood golem (Dragon's Bestiary:  A Walk Through the Woods,  various contributors)  The wood giant later appeared in the 2nd edition in both MC5 and the Monstrous Manual as the Voadkyn.
119 - Uldra (The Uldra, Calle Lindstrand)

122 - Chepekwe, silwane-manzi, chemosit, dingonek, nzefu-loi, getiet, utuchekulu, tyerkow, nunda, ngojama, unthlatu, ingogo (Gaming the Dark Continent, Roger E. Moore)

125 - Radiance quasi-elemental, steam quasi-elemental, mineral quasi-elemental (Plane Speaking:  The (Positive) Quasi-Elementals!, Jeff Grubb)  The positive quasi-elementals (along with the lightning variety from Monster Manual II) later appeared in the 2nd edition in Planescape Monstrous Compendium III.

126 - Dracula (Vlad Tepes), vrykolakas, baobhan sith, ch'ing shih (Hearts of Darkness, Tom Moldvay)

127 - Xador's fluid, quagmire (The Dragon's Bestiary: Slimy, Gross, and Yucky, various contributors)

128 - Ash quasi-elemental, vacuum quasi-elemental, dust quasi-elemental, salt quasi-elemental (Plane Speaking: The (Negative) Quasi-Elementals!, Jeff Grubb)  The negative quasi-elementals later appeared in the 2nd edition in Planescape Monstrous Compendium III.

129 - Shiverbug, iceling, snowfury, frigidarch (The Dragon's Bestiary: Colder Than Ice, Dean Shomshak)

131 - Greater aboleth, noble aboleth, ruler aboleth, grand aboleth (The Ecology of the Aboleth, Brandon Grist)

133 - Neries, diopatra, vanadis, eurythoe, glycera, sabella, terebella, pectineria (The Dragon's Bestiary, Kent Colbath)

134 - Dragotha (Lords & Legends, William Simpson).  Dragoth aappears in the 3rd Edition in Dungeon #134 as part of the Age of Worms adventure path.
134 - Aquatic dragon, icthyodrake, astral dragon, weredragon, fang dragon, sand dragon, stone dragon (The Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors) The weredragon later appeared in the 2nd edition in The Halls of the High King and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3, and appeared in the 3rd edition as the song dragon in Monsters of Faerûn.  The fang dragon later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Ruins of Myth Drannor boxed set and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1, and appeared in the 3rd edition in Monsters of Faerûn.  The sand dragon appears in the 3rd edition in Sandstorm.

135 - Tibbit "cat-were" (The Dragon's Bestiary, Scott Bennie).  The tibbit was updated to 3.5 in _Dragon Compendium, Vol. 1_.

137 - Antelope, bison, giraffe, hart, musk-ox, okapi, seals, tapir, walrus (What's For Lunch?, David Howery).  The seal and walrus appear in the 3rd edition in Frostburn.
137 - Alticamelus, ambelodon, arsinotherium, astrapotherium, short-faced bear, giant bison, cattle (auroch), deinotherium, gigantopithecus, glyptodon, macrauchenia, moropus, sivatherium, ground sloth, uintatherium (Into the Age of Mammals, David Howery).  The glyptodon appears in the 3rd edition in Frostburn.

138 - Bloody bones, skleros, dry bones, gem eyes, shock bones, galley beggar, walking dead, hungry dead, colossus, le grand zombi, ghula, baka, gelloudes, spirit-ghoul, black annis, wendigo, callicantzari (The Ungrateful Dead, Tom Moldvay)

139 - Searechter (The Ecology of the Spectator, Dougal Demokopoliss)
139 - Lock lurker, lybbarde, metalmaster, serplar, thylacine (The Dragon's Bestiary, Ed Greenwood)  The thylacine later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC3.  The lock lurker later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Haunted Halls of Eveningstar and the second Forgotten Realms campaign set, and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.  The metalmaster later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Ruins of Myth Drannor boxed set and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.

140 - Glyptar, magebane, quezzer, scythetail, xantravar (The Dragon's Bestiary, Ed Greenwood)  The glyptar later appeared in the 2nd edition with the maedar in MC3 and in the Monstrous Manual.  The magebane and xantravar later appeared in the 2nd edition in the Ruins of Myth Drannor boxed set and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1. 

141 -  Black troll, caiveh, cynamolgus, diurge, jor, rock troll (The Dragon's Bestiary: Nonhuman creatures - With Human Form, various contributors)

146 - Cobra dragon, obsidian dragon, gray dragon, rainbow dragon, draken, minidragon (The Dragon's Bestiary:  All Dragons Great and Small, various contributors)
146 - Crystal drake, demon drake, faerie drake, shadow drake (Dragons are Wizards Best Friends, David E. Cates)

149 - Av, bahtel, kiita, vor, wandega (The Dragon's Bestiary:  Not Quite Horses - But Perhaps Better, Kurt Martin)

150 - Cessirid, embrac, kigrid, saltor (The Dragon's Bestiary, Stephen Inniss).  All but the cessirid later appeared in 3rd Edition in _Lords of Madness_.

151 - Wang-liang (The Dragon's Bestiary, Sylvia Li)  The wang-liang later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC6, and later in the 3rd edition in Oriental Adventures.
151 - Sch’theraqpasstt (Major Demon), histachii (The Ecology of the Yuan-Ti, David Wellman).  The histachii appeared as the broodguard template in 3rd edition in Monsters of Faerûn, and later Savage Species, and even later Ghostwalk, and finally Serpent Kingdoms.  Sch’theraqpasstt is mentioned in _Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss_.


----------



## BOZ

2nd edition starts here!

156 - Desert behir, jungle behir (The Ecology of the Behir, Tony Jones)
156 - Blink Wooly Mammoth, Death Sheep, Paper Dragon, Pink Dragon, Gello Monster, Tin Golem, Killer Spruce, Man-Drake, Pigeontoad, Tickler, Unicow, Werelagomorph (Not Necessarily the Monstrous Compendium, Various Authors)
156 - Heldannic Knights (Voyage of the Princess Ark, Bruce Heard)

158 - Gorynych, common dragonet (The Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)  The gorynych later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1, and in 3.5 in _Lost Empires of Faerun_.
158 - Bug-a-boo, prikolic, ragnhilder, red cap (Also Known As... the Orc, Ethan Ham)
158 - Pearl dragon, jade dragon, jacinth dragon (That's Not In the Monstrous Compendium!, Aaron McGruder)  These neutral dragons later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.

159 - Andeloid, infernite, metagolem (The Dragon's Bestiary:  The Call of Wildspace, various contributors)  The metagolem later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.

161 - Vulcanian Sloth (Voyage of the Princess Ark, Bruce Heard)

162 - Skotos, sluagh, ghost-stone (Out of the Shadows, Tom Moldvay)
162 - Spiritus anime, ankou (The Dragon's Bestiary, Spike Y. Jones).  The spiritus anime appeared in third edition in _Dragon Compendium, Vol. 1_.

163 - Spell weaver (The Dragon's Bestiary, Ed O'Connell)  The spell weaver later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1, and later appeared in the 3rd edition in _Monster Manual II_.
163 - Dzalmaus dragon, manni, morin, sand cat  (A Hoard For the Horde, David "Zeb" Cook)  The manni, morin, and sand cat later appeared in MC11.  The dzalmus later appeared in 3rd edition in Dragon #349.

164 - Iron cobra, giant iron cobra (The Mechanics of the Iron Cobra, Spike Y. Jones)  The normal iron cobra first appeared in the 1st edition Fiend Folio, and later appeared in the 2nd edition Fiend Folio Monstrous Compendium, and in the 3rd edition Fiend Folio.

165 - Giant archerfish, giant damselfish (The Dragon's Bestiary, Tim Malto)

167 - Agriotherium, amphycion, anancus, andrewsarchus, giant camel, dwarf elephant, eucladoceros, giant hippopotmaus, megalania, metridiochoerus, pelorovis, sarkastodon (Back to the Age of Mammals, David Howery)
167 - Giant bladderwort, giant butterwort, giant rainbow plant, giant waterwheel plant, sword grass, clubthorn, bloodflower, helborn (The Dragon's Bestiary, Gregg Chamberlain)

170 - Mantidrake, dracimera, wyvern drake (Crossing Dragons With Everything, Gregory W. Detwiler)
170 - Nickel dragon, tungsten dragon, cobalt dragon, chromium dragon, iron dragon, Gruaghlothor (The Dragon's Bestiary, Jason M. Walker).  The ferrous dragons later appeared in 3rd edition in Dragon #356.


172 - Biclops, averx, cushion fungus (The Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)

173 - Athasian dwarf, Athasian half-giant, Athasian elf, Athasian halfling, Mul, Athasian thri-kreen (The Monstrous Side of the Dark Sun World, Timothy B. Brown and William W. Connors).  These Athasian races all appeared in the 3rd edition in Dragon #319.  

174 - Shadow asp, fenhound, psionic lich  (Out of the Mists, William W. Connors)  These creatures all later appeared in Ravenloft MC3, and the psionic lich appeared again in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.  The shadow asp appears in the 3rd edition Fiend Folio.
174 - Dread wolf, vampiric wolf, stone wolf (Cry Wolf!, Tim Malto)  These wolves later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.
174 - Glomus, shard, spined shard, chamrol, energy pod, trilling crysmal, Crystalle (The Dragon's Bestiary, Matthew P. Hargenrader)

176 - Giant opabinia, electric agnath, eurypterid, armored predatory fish, eogyrinus, eryops, cyclotosaurus, cacops, giant platyhystrix, estemennosuchus, early therapsids, giant therapsid, erythrosuchus (Playing in the Paleozoic, Greogory W. Detwiler)

180 - Battering ram, gorse, quakedancer (The Dragon's Bestiary, Spike Y. Jones) The gorse later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.

182 - Forest linnorm, land linnorm, sea linnorm, frost linnorm, dread linnorm, (The Viking's Dragons, Jean Rabe)  The linnorms later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.  The dread linnorm later appeared in the 3rd edition in Monster Manual II.
182 - Swamp wyrm, lindworm (The Dragon's Bestiary:  Some of the Uglier Branches of the Dragons' Family Tree, Gregory W. Detwiler)

183 - Flame linnorm, gray linnorm, rain linnorm, Corpse Tearer, Midgard linnorm  (The Viking's Dragons, Jean Rabe)  The linnorms later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.  The gray linnorm and Corpse Tearer linnorm later appeared in the 3rd edition in Monster Manual II.

184 - Undead hulk (Magic With an Evil Bite, Jason M. Walker)

185 - Baazrag, heavy crodlu, drik, jalath'gak, ruktoi, watroach (Mastered Yet Untamed, Timothy B. Brown).  The baazrag and heavy crodlu appear in 3rd edition in Dungeon #110.

186 - Cariad ysbryd, memento mori, tymher-haid (The Dragon's Bestiary, Spike Y. Jones)

187 - Deinosuchus, kronosaurus, shonisaurus, velociraptor (Deadlier Dinosaurs, David Howery)
187 - Dakon (The Ecology of the Dakon, Nick Parenti)  The dakon originally appeared in the 1st edition Fiend Folio.  It appears in third edition in Living Greyhawk Journal #5.
187 - Kruel, pardal (The Dragon's Bestiary, various contributors)

190 - Deep-dwelling octopus, giant tube worm, giant clam, dragon fish (Deep Beneath the Waves, Bryan K. Bernstein)
190 - Super otter, merhorse, (Monsters of the Deep, Gregory W. Detwiler)  There are more monsters buried within the text of this article.
190 - Alicorn, bay unicorn, black unicorn, brown unicorn, cunnequine, faerie unicorn, gray unicorn, palomino unicorn, pinto unicorn, sea unicorn, unisus, zebracorn (Unique Unicorns, Michael John Wybo II)  The black unicorn in this article is not the same creature as the one from the Forgotten Realms setting (which last appeared in Monsters of Faerûn).

191 - Faerie phiz, asrai (The Dragon's Bestiary, Richard A. Hunt) The asrai later appeared in the Planes of Chaos boxed set.

192 - Sa'ir (The Ecology (Love-Life) of the Lamia, Spike Y. Jones)

193 - Brain golem, hammer golem, spiderstone golem (Live Statues and Stone Men:  Golems of the Underdark, John Power)  These golems later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.  In 3rd edition, the brain golem appears in the Fiend Folio, while the spiderstone golem appears in City of the Spider Queen.
193 - Giant nautilus, abyss ants, incarnates (The Dragon's Bestiary, Randy Maxwell)  The giant nautilus and abyss ants both later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.  Incarnates later appeared in the first Planescape Monstrous Compendium.  Abyss ants appears as abyssal ant swarm in the 3rd edition Fiend Folio.

196 - Friendly Fungus, Stelurge (3 Wizards Too Many, Ed Greenwood).

197 - Banelar, flameskull, foulwing, whipsting  (The Dragon's Bestiary,  Ed Greenwood) The foulwing later appeared in the Menzoberranzan boxed set, and all four of these monsters later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 1.  The banelar appeared in the 3rd edition in Monsters of Faerûn and later as banelar naga in Serpent Kingdoms.  The foulwing appeared in the 3rd edition in the City of the Spider Queen web enhancement and later in Lost Empires of Faerûn.  The flameskull appeared in the 3rd edition in Lost Empires of Faerûn.

198 - Skullrider, goop ghoul (The False Undead, Jonathan Richards)
198 - Ka, angreden, king-wight, wraith-king, vartha (Beyond the Grave, Tom Moldvay)
198 - Zakharan kraken (Campaign Journal: Scimitars Against the Dark, Wolfgang Baur)
198 - Kamigoroshi (Soul-Swords & Spirit-Slayers, Spike Y. Jones)

199 - Calopus, monoceros, sea orc, sea bishop, serra, yale, bestiary dragon (Opening the Book of Beasts, David Howery)
199 - Trollhound, phaze troll, gray troll, stone troll, fire troll (The Dragon's Bestiary: Those Terrible Trolls, Alec Baclawski)

204 - Opabinia, yohoia, marrella, odontogriphus, leanchoilia, amiskwia, hallucigenia, cave hallucigenia, acidic hallucigenia, sanctacaris, wiwaxia, ottoia, anomalocaris (Creatures That Time Forgot, Gregory W. Detwiler)

205 - Undead dragon slayer (Dragon Slayers, Bill Slavicsek)  The undead dragon slayer later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.

206 - Bramble, dobie, faerie fiddler (The Dragon's Bestiary: The good, the bad and the clumsy, Spike Y. Jones)  The dobie later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 2, and the bramble and faerie fiddler later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.
206 - Fiend knight (Fiend Knights and Dark Artifacts: The Magic of the Great Kingdom, Carl Sargent)

209 - The Brass Minotaur, Phantom Flyer, The Burning Man (The Dragon's Bestiary: The Golem Workshop, Don Webb)  Phantom Flyer and Burning Man later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 2.  The Brass Minotaur later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 4, and appeared in the 3rd edition as the brass golem in Monster Manual II.

210 - Ekimmu, casurua, keres, charuntes, dark lord, (Too Evil To Die, Tom Moldvay) The ekimmu, casurua, and ker later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 2.  The casurura appears in third edition in _Dragon Compendium, Vol. 1_.

213 - Shade (The Demiplane of Shadow, Edward Bonny)  The shade originally appeared in the 1st edition Monster Manual II.  The shade later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 4.  In the 3rd Edition, it appears in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, Races of Faerûn, and Player's Guide to Faerûn Monster Update.  It also frequently posts around these parts.    

214 - Kercpa  (The Dragon's Bestiary, Norman Abrahamsen)  The kercpa later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 4. 
214 - Arctic owlbear, winged owlbear (The Ecology of the Owlbear, Jonathan M. Richards)  These owlbears later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.

221 - Ssendam, Ygorl, Chourst, Rennbuu (The Dragon's Bestiary:  Lords of Chaos, Edward Bonny)  Ssendam and Ygorl originally appeared in the 1st edition Fiend Folio.

223 - Spouter, archer, stone lion, grandfather plaque (The Dragon's Bestiary: Four Guardian Gargoyles, John Baichtal)  These four gargoyles later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.  The grandfather plaque appears in _Dragon Compendium, Vol. 1_.
223 - Choldrith (Chitine Priestess) (The Ecology of the Chitine, Belinda G. Ashley)  The choldrith later appeared in the 3rd edition in Monsters of Faerûn.

224 - Vaati (Wind Dukes) (A History of the Rod of Seven Parts, Skip Williams)  The vaati were first mentioned in the 2nd edition Dungeon Master's Guide.  The vaati later appeared in The Rod of Seven Parts and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 4.  They appear in 3rd edition in the Oriental Adventures web enhancement.

227 - Bainligor, giant scarab beetle, carapace, darkness elemental, fireweed, glouras, whispering moths, blue ring octopus, vampire squid, albino wyrm (The Dragon's Bestiary: Monsters of the Underdark, Wolfgang Baur)  The bainligor, carapace, and albino wyrm later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 4.  The gloura appears in the third edition in _Underdark_.

230 - Zakhur Lifesbane the Guardian  (Fire in the Five Peaks, Ed Stark)

233 - Tanar'ri living fortresses (Fiendish Fortresses, Monte Cook)

234 - Dragon zombies, dragon skeletons, ghoul and ghast dragons, wight dragons, wraith dragons, mummy dragons, spectre dragons, ghost dragons, vampire dragons (The Draconomicon, Jamie Nossal)
234 - Spike skeletons, acid zombies, dust skeletons, quick zombies, absorbing zombies, defiling skeletons (The Dragon's Bestiary: The Necromancer's Armory, Rudy Thauberger) The skeleton variants later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 4 (wherein the defiling skeleton is referred to as the obsidian skeleton).

235 - Octo-jelly, hide, gulper, angler fish, viperfish, death minnow (The Dragon's Bestiary:  Monsters of the Lower Deep, Gregory D. Detwiler)  The octo-jelly, gulper, angler fish, viperfish, and death minnow all later appeared in Monstrous Compendium Annual 4.

236 - Morg, Saestra Karanok,  Saed - Beast Cheiftain of Veldorn (Children of the Night: Vampires of the Forgotten Realms Setting, Paul Culotta)  These are unique individual vampires.

237 - Bushmaster, fer-de-lance, gaboon, black mamba, boomslang, cobra, gila monster, rough-skinned newt, poisonous frogs, neotropical toad (The Dragon's Bestiary: Venomous!, Kevin Melka)

238 - Necromantic sludge, plague moth, albino crocodile, water cat,  lich's blood (The Dragon's Bestiary:  The Spawn of the Sewers, John Biachtal)
238 - Bog mummy, ice mummy (The Dragon's Bestiary: the Other Mummies, Richard Pengelly and Brian Walton)

239 - Boggart, clurichaun, wicked leprechaun, leshy (The Dragon's Bestiary, Brian Corvello) These boggarts are not the same as the ones from Monster Manual II, nor are these leshies the same as the ones from issue 119.
239 - Desert stirge, jungle stirge (The Ecology of the Stirge, Tim Richardson)

242 - Talisman servants (caravan, gladiator, mystran)  (The Dragon's Bestiary: Talisman Servants, Bruce Schmidt)
242 - Infiltrator mongrelman (The Ecology of the Mongrelman, Jonathan M. Richards)

243 - Equar (trothspire, gildmane, favonian, lithitchil, menthric, potherrounce, banecourser, rosinante, charnalbalk) (Destriers of the Planes, Steve Berman)
243 - Armadillephant, dragonfly turtle, duckbunny, moat cat, spider-horse, venom dog (The Dragon's Bestiary: Magical Crossbreeds, Jonathan M. Richards)

244 - Fainil, telvar, ashiera, masgai (Warriors of the Wind, Michael Lambert)
244 - Xakhun spider (Xakhun Airship, Roger Raupp, with Chris Perkins and Jesse Decker)

246 - Daemon warrior, fire dragon, chaos wight (The Dragon's Bestiary: Chaos Creatures, Gregory W. Detwiler)

247 - Archer frog, ghoul frog, leech toad, spined toad (Dragon's Bestiary:  The Anurans, Jonathan M. Richards)

248 - Yellow (salt) dragon, orange (sodium) dragon, purple (energy) dragon (The Return of the Missing Dragons, Richard Alan Lloyd)  These dragons were orginally printed in Dragon Magazine #65, and should not be confused with other similarly named dragons.
248 - Amphitere, lesser cetus, dragonet, gargouille, hai riyo, peluda, sirrush, (Dragon's Bestiary: Dragon-kin, Gregory W. Detwiler)
248 - Vore Lekiniskiy "Master Fire Worm" (The Dragon of Vstaive Peak, Ed Stark)
248 - Grotesque (Ecology of a Spell Contest, Eric Morton)

249 - Knight terror (Seeds of Evil, James Wyatt)

250 - Black slime, giant clownfish, giant diving beetle, sea cow (Dragon's Bestiary: Aquatic Creatures, Jonathan Richards)

(post Dragon Archive CD-rom):

251 - Bloodstinger, boneslither, marble pudding, shadow panther (Dragon's Bestiary: Missing Links, Jonathan M. Richards)

252 - Demonic sawfly, living hair, web-spectre, death linen (Dragon's Bestiary: Formidable Visitants, Michael D. Winkle)

254 - Barrowe, cairn, frostmourn, firegaunt, spectral cloud, temperament (Dragon's Bestiary: Giants From the Grave,  Gregory W. Detwiler)

255 - Nyraala golem, tzakandi ceremorph, mozgriken ceremorph (The New Illthid Arsenal, Christopher M. Schwartz)

256 - Earth giants, cave lords, desolation giants, half-giants (The Lost Giants of Krynn, Richard "Ricko" Dakan)
256 - Plague sidhe, plague spreader, parthoris gorgon, g'grokon (Heretic II:  Creatures of Parthoris, Daniell Freed)

258 - Walker, walker [strong variant], ore recovery walker, drifter, flitter, dasher, render (Mage vs. Machine, Bruce R. Cordell)

259 - Blood pudding, skullcap ivy, worry-wart, powerslug (Dragon's Bestiary: Symbiotes and Parasites, Jonathan M. Richards)

260 - An-Ur the Wandering Death, Dhrakoth the Corruptor, Mordukhavar the Reaver, Medrinia, Xathanon, Vanathor the Golden Harpist  (Spawn of Tiamat, Children of Bahamut, Keith Francis Strohm)
260 - Vandalraug [battle drake], kavainus [ghost drake], arsalon [hive drake], retchenbeast [muck drake], silislithis [sea drake], rivislithis [river drake], fumarandi [smoke drake] (Greater Drakes and Riders, Johnathan M. Richards)

261 - Gloom raven, greater shadow (Wizards of Dusk & Gloom, Tony Nixon)
261 - Ghôl, Fetch, Barrier Wight, Trow (Myth: Foes of Murthemne, Peter Whitley

262 - Gronk, grillig, sohmien, trelon (Creatures of Torment, Chris Avellone)

265 - Beljuril dragon, lacunae ghost, living lahar (Earthstokers, Jennifer Tittle Stack)

266 - Black swanmay, laridian, red falcon, thebestyn (Feathered Friends and Foes, James Wyatt)
266 - Badger hengeyokai, dolphin hengeyokai, falcon hengeyokai, frog hengeyokai, lizard hengeyokai, lynx hengeyokai, octopus hengeyokai, otter hengeyokai, owl hengeyokai, panda hengeyokai, turtle hengeyokai, weasel hengeyokai (Humanimals, Johnathan M. Richards)
266 - Giant werebear [polarwere], giant werebat [shadkyn] (Giant Lycanthropes, Brian P. Hudson)

267 - Diopsid, sapromneme [fungal ghost], zygodact (Denizens of the Underdark, Johnathan M. Richards).  The diopsid appeared in third edition in _Dragon Compendium, Vol. 1_.
267 - Tunnelmouth dweller, stalking catfish, glitterworm (Designing Dungeon Monsters, Gregory W. Detwiler)

268 - Agrutha, brute crocodilian, master crocodilian, varanid, geckonid, tokay, iguanid, rock iguanid, island iguanid (THe Lizard Folk, Michael Kuciak)
268 - Beliarh, infernal avenger (The Devil's Disciples, Johnny L. Wilson)

269 - Yyllethyn [elven horse], elven riding horse, elven war horse, crayghe [elven hawk], byut [fey deer], pennig [halfling pony], halfling riding pony, halfling war pony, twill [pocket rat], stoght [forest gnome fisher], brak twan [dwarven tunnel hound], guttar [dwarven ox] (Demihuman Pets, Jack Pitsker)

269 - Url-Shekk the 3-headed beast, rust spitters (Lese Majesty, Johnny L. Wilson)

270 - Roller, burrower, phaser, propagator, arcanosheen, (Revenge of the Sheens, Bruce R. Cordell)
270 - Power tree (this was the winning entry to the "Design a Sheen" contest, by Samuel Wright)
270 - Brazen bull (Armor of the Abyssal Lords, Paul Fraser)
270 - Blackroot marauder, dirtwraith [sargusian fungus], hound of Kyuss, murdakus (Minions of Iuz, James Jacobs).  The blackroot marauder appeared in third edition in _Dragon Compendium, Vol. 1_.

271 - Visceraith ("Beastly Research" Winners, Richard Sanders)
271 - Soul mask ("Beastly Research" Winners, Leon Chang)
271 - Dvati ("Beastly Research" Winners, Talon Dunning).  The dvati appeared in third edition in _Dragon Compendium, Vol. 1_.
271 - Devourer (Ecology of the Bag of Devouring, Kevin N. Haw)

272 - Crow's-nest dragon, geyser dragon, mole dragon, pavilion dragon (Diminutive Dragons, James Wyatt)

Annual #1 - Gohlbrorn, lukhorn, varkha, chromatic mold, elghonn (Predators of the Underdark, Keith Strohm)

Annual #2 - Snow spiders, crystal skeletons, tundra lizards, growlers (Arctic Monsters, Belinda G. Ashley)
Annual #2 - Altraloths:  Anthraxus, Bubonix, Cerlic, Cholerix, Taba, Typhus, Xengahra (Pox of the Planes, Ed Bonny)

Annual #3 - Acid pigeon, piranha ant, polyroach, rat burglar, stone termite (Urban Pests, Johnathan M. Richards)

Annual #4 - Slime guardian, toxic snare (The Slime Wizard, Lloyd Brown III)
Annual #4 - Suzara the Scold, Boldovar the Mad, Merendil the Bloody, Melineth the Grasping, Luthax the Fiery, Xanthon the Baneful (THe Ghazneths, Troy Denning)


----------



## BOZ

Here is the index of monsters that have appeared in Dragon Magazine since the beginning of 3E.  They don't require any conversion, but it's still nice to have this information available, isn't it?  

272 - Bahamut, Tiamat (Bahamut and Tiamat, Skip Williams).  Both later appeared in _Manual of the Planes _ and _Deities and Demigods_.

274 - Grimorian, raknakle, skerath, skittermaw (Beasts of the Pomarj, James Jacobs)

276 - Sheet ghoul, sheet phantom (The Ecology of the Sheet Phantom, Johnathan M. Richards)
276 - Avolakia, ciruja plant, nerephtys, riftjumper, ulgurstasta (Denizens of the Wormcrawl Fissure, James Jacobs).  The avolakia and ulgurstasta later appeared in _Monster Manual II_.

277 - Chipmunk, groundhog, otter, small constrictor snake (Unusual Suspects, James Wyatt)
277 - Yrsillar [Lord of the Nothing], lesser dread (The Heroes of Shaow's Witness, Paul Kemp)

280 - Fox, hare, mouse, otter, raccoon, skunk, squirrel (A Little More Familiar, Stephen Kenson)
280 - Bonetree, ragewing, razortail, treeleg strangler (Invaders of the Barrier Peaks, James Jacobs)

281 - Deepling , genocid, inliving spawn, jawg, minwhelgo, verx swarm (Subterranean Scares, Joseph R. Terrazzino)

282 - Pizza slice [the works], gummi bear, lurking dorito, jolly rancher [watermelon], pepsioid (Snack Monsters, Mike Mayer)
282 - Osquip (Monster Hunters Association, Johnathan M. Richards).  The osquip later appeared in _Races of Faerûn_.

284 - Barautha [spitting drake], ermalkankari [stone drake], mardallond [mead drake], trilligarg [chameleon drake], vallochar [web drake] (Return of the Greater Drakes, Johnathan M. Richards)

285 - Chaggrin [earth grue], harginn [fire grue], ildriss [air grue], vardigg [water grue], demonically fused elemental template, demonically fused fire elemental (Four In Darkness, Monte Cook).  The grues later appeared in _Complete Arcane_.
285 - Breathdrinker, firetongue frog, orlythys, rukarazyll, tralusk (Spawn of Elemental Evil, James Jacobs).  The beathdrinker and rukarazyll later appeared in _Monster Manual II_.  The tralusk appeared in _Monster Manual III_ as the stonesinger.

285 - Crested felldrake (The Empire of Ravilla, Chris Pramas).  It later appeared in _Monster Manual II_. 
285 - Living catapult (Silicon Sorcery:  Age of Empires II: The Age of Kings, Rick Moscatello)

286 - Dagda Mor, skull bearer, mord wraith, moor cat, mwellret, rock troll, shadowen (Creatures of the Four Lands, Brian Murphy & Chris Thomasson)
286 - Slaughterpit gnoll zombie (Ahmut's Legion, Chris Pramas)

287 - Dream element creature [template] (Dreamlands, Jeff Grubb)
287 - Bonespitter, chaoswyrd, chaos eater, teratomorph (Creatures of the Chaos Spire, James Jacobs).  The teratomorph later appeared in _Monster Manual II_. 
287 - Hammerer (The Arnies of Thalos, Chris Pramas).  It later appeared in _Monster Manual II_. 

288 - Bhaalspawn template (The Bhaalspawn, Dave Gaider & James Ohlen)

289 - Kaiju [template] (Thunder and Fire, James Jacobs)
289 - Abyssal maw (The Gnolls of Naresh, Chris Pramas).  It later appeared in _Monster Manual II_. 

290 - Leshii, rusalka, vila, vodyanoi (Red Sails: Fell and Forlorn Bestiary, Paul Leach).  The rusalka and vodyanoi later appeared in _Frostburn_.  Note that this vodyanoi is not the aquatic umber hulk.
290 - Death knight [template] (The Death Knights of Oerth, Gary Holian).  It later appeared in _Monster Manual II_. 

291 - Dire fox, fox, fox familiar (Good Things Come In Small Packages, Johnathan M. Richards & Brian Dunnell)
291 - Stone spike (People's State of Mordengard, Chris Pramas).  It later appeared in _Monster Manual II_. 
291 - Arcane gnome, river gnome (Study & Jest: The Secret Life of Gnomes, James Jacobs)

292 - Bladeback saurial, finhead saurial, flyer saurial, hornhead saurial (Lords of the Lost Vale, Sean K. Reynolds).  The saurials later appeared in the _Serpent Kingdoms _ web enhancement.  
292 - Death's head tree, greenvise, myconid [junior worker, average worker, elder worker, guard, circle leader, & king], needleman, orcwort, wortling, red sundew (Bad Seeds, Ed Bonny, Steve Winter, & Skip Williams).  All but the death's head tree later appeared in _Monster Manual II_. 
292 - Blood golem of Hextor, marodin (Blood Golems of Hextor, Sean K. Reynolds).  The blood golem later appeared in _Fiend Folio_.
292 - War Ape (Drazen's Horde, Chris Pramas)
292 - Shadow demon (Silicon Sorcery: Kohan Immortal Sovereigns, Rick Moscatello).  Note that this is not the shadow demon found in _Book of Vile Darkness_.

293 - Thunder wolf, mist wolf, sea wolf, shard wolf, magma wolf, cloud wolf (Howls of Nature's Fury, Eric Cagle)

295 - Cataboligne demon, Gingwatzim (Eoluzim, Graegzim, Maronzim, Naranzim, Pakim (Monstrous Denizens of Oerth, Sean K. Reynolds)

296 - Cave wurm, forest wurm, grassland wurm, hill wurm, lava wurm, mountain wurm, river wurm, sand wurm,  sea wurm, strom wurm, swamp wurm, tundra wurm (Wurms of the Far Reaches, Will McDermott)
296 - Thorciasid (Epic Level Countdown: Epic Monsters, Bruce Cordell).  It later appeared in the _Epic Level Handbook_.

297 - Rabbi Loew's Golem, The Sphinx (Relics of Myth, Mike Selinker)
297 - Nether creature (template) (Silicon Sorcery: Ico, Will McDermott)
297 - Axani, chaond, dust para-genasi, ice para-genasi, magma para-genasi, ooze para-genasi, smoke para-genasi, steam para-genasi [alll planetouched races](Children of the Cosmos, Travis Stout)

298 - Aracholoth, brood mother, proxy of Lolth, spiderleg horror  (The Punishments of Lolth, Eric Cagle).  The spiderleg horror later appeared in _Fiend Folio_ as the chwidencha.
298 - Tentacle Beast (Sinister Tools, Eric Cagle)

299 - Blood horse, catoblepas, glamer, shadovig, tree troll, veserab (The Horrors of Cormyr, Thomas Costa).  The catoblepas later appeared in _Monster Manual II_. 

300 - Howling dragon, pyroclastic dragon, rust dragon, Styx dragon, Tarterian dragon, half-fiendish dragon template (Hellish Fangs on Abyssal Wings, James Wyatt).  All these dragons and the expansion to the half-dragon template later appeared in the _Draconomicon_.
300 - Ghost brute template, mummified creature, wight template, wraith template (The Risen Dead, various authors).  All these later appeared in _Savage Species_.  The ghost brute and mummified creature templates later appeared in _Libris Mortis_.
300 - Mummy variants (Shrouded In Death: The Ecology of the Mummy, Terry Edwards)

301 - Draconic creature template (Claw of Gold, Andy Collins).  It later appeared in _Draconomicon_.
301 - Troll variants (Malignant Growth: The Ecology of the Troll, Paul Leach)

302 - Battle horror, glyph guardian template, minogon, old one guardian  (Silicon Sorcery: Neverwinter Nights, Clifford Horowitz)
302 - Alchemical golem, mud golem, puzzle golem, rope golem, web golem (Construct of Destruction: Five New Golems, Eric Cagle).  

303 - Battle intellect devourer, creator race, skeletal intellect devourer, spirit of the woods template (Lost Horrors of Neverwinter, Clifford Horowitz).  The battle horror later appeared in _Lost Empires of Faerûn_.
303 -- Deep Barnacle (hazard)(The Undergroves, Tim Hitchcock)

304 - Changeling, crystalline cat, force of nature, green guardian, seelie court fey template, spark, unseelie fey template (Guardians of the Wild, Gwendolyn F.M. Kestrel).  Note that this changeling differs from the changeling found in the _Eberron Campaign Setting_.

305 - N'gatispawn, (N'gati: The Astral Fortress, James Jacobs)
305 - Dire ferret (Scale Mail, ??)

306 - Elemental demons:  air, ash, earth, fire, ice, water; hellforged devils: coal, glass, lead, obsidian, sand, spiked; battleloths:  arrow, axe, crossbow, pick, spiked chain, sword (By Evil Bound, Mike Mearls).  The elemental demons later appeared in _Dragon Compendium, Vol 1_.
306 - Slaad, gormeel (Killing Cousins, Chris Thomasson)

307 - Air element creature template, half-air elemental template (Open Skies: The Silver Strike Guild, Christopher Campbell).  These templates previously appeared in _Manual of the Planes_.
307 - Bodak template, ghastly template, ghoulish template, scion of kyuss template (The Risen Dead II, Gwendolyn F.M. Kestrel)
307 - Dweomervore, splinterwaif, trap haunt template, wilora (Monsters In the Alley, James Jacobs).  The dweomervore and wilora later appeared in _Waterdeep_.  The splinterwaif later appeared in _Monster Manual III_.
307 - Aelfborn, shade (Shadowbane: Two New PC Races, Clifford Horowitz).  This shade differs from the shade found in various other D&D sources.

308 - Ironmaw Seedling, (Demon Forests: The Ecology of the Ironmaw, Skip Williams)
308 - Mind flayer symbionts: backwatcher carapace, fastbreak carapace, hardy carapace, silent carapace, slippery carapace, strongarm carapace, mnemonicus, wriggler (Armed To the Tentacle, Penny Williams)

Beginning of 3.5e:

309 - Crawling slaughter, death hurler, golem swarm, guardian steed, wardrake (Beasts of the Battlefield, Andy Collins & Matthew Sernett)

312 - Demon, turagathshnee; demon lord, Turaglas (The Ebon Maw: Beware the Waking Hunger, Ari Marmell)

313 - Deathtouched, morif; Half-undead: fetch template (half-ghost), gheden template (half-zombie), ghul template (half-ghoul), katane template (half-vampire) (Born of Death: Half-Undead and Their Kin, Trent Troop)
313 - Nameless dragon template, ravening dragon template, riddled dragon template, spellhoarding dragon template, wandering dragon template (Dragon Psychoses, Steven Palmer Peterson)
313 - Ghost elf (Ghost Elves: Elves of the Ethereal, Kieran Turley)
313 - Elder serpent template (Faiths of Faerun: Elder Serpents of Set, Thomas M. Costa)
313 - Half-doppelganger template, half-janni template, half-minotaur template, half-nymph template, half-ogre template, half-rakshasa template, half-satyr template (Strange Bedfellows, Wade Nudson). Note that this half-ogre differs from the one presented in _Savage Species_.

314 - Creeping stone  (Dust To Dust: Magic of the Earthborn, Ari Marmell)
314 - Fire-souled template (Brotherhood of the Burning Heart, Clifford Horowitz)
314 - Salamander larva:  average, flamebrother (Searing Flames: The Ecology of the Salamander, Christopher Campbell)
314 - Snyad (Revised Psionics Preview #1: New Psionic Races, Bruce R.Cordell)

315 - Fleshvigor template (The Bloody Swords, Sean K Reynolds)
315 - Air gen, earth gen, fire gen, water gen (Return of the Sha'ir, Dean Poisso)
315 - Ka-tainted template (Sundering Ka, Ken Marable)
315 - T'liz template (Defilers of Athas, David Noonan)
315 - Tortle (Cinnabar, Red Steel, and the Red Curse, Frank Brunner)
315 - Zargon, The Devourer in the Depths (Return to the Lost City, Michael Mearls)

317 - Chaneque, cipactli, quinametin, thunder, xilob, xtabay (Beasts of the Sun: Central American Monsters, J.C. Alvarez)
317 - Eldritch archer, ice golem, jungle spider (Silicon Sorcery: Dungeons & Dragons Heroes, James Jacobs)
317 - Aspect of Bane (Out of Thin Air, Jesse Decker and Mike Donais)
317 - Adu'ja, golmoid, gruwaar, t'kel (Xenophilia: 4 New Exotic Races, Dean Poisso)

318 - Compsognathus, diplodocus, dimetrodon, giganotosaurus, helicoprion, liopleurodon, pachycephalosaurus, parasaurolophus, pteranodon, rhamphorhynchus, stegosaurus (Dungeons & Dinosaurs, James Jacobs)
318 - Troodon (Children of Ka, Ken Marable)
318 - Larval flayer, shadow eft (Expanded Psionics Preview #4, Bruce R. Cordell)

319 - Athasian aaracokra, Athasian dwarf, Athasian elan, Athasian elf, Athasian half-elf, Athasian halfling, Athasian human, Athasian maenad, mul, pterran (Dark Sun Races, David Noonan)
319 - Beetle buckler (Dark Sun Equipment & Rules, David Noonan)
319 - Living cloudkill (Countdown to Eberron: World Tempered By Magic, Mat Smith).  It later appeared in the _Eberron Campaign Setting_.
319 - Ravenous template (Silicon Sorcery: Salammbo: The Eaters of Vile Things, Clifford Horowitz)

320 - Complacent humans, declining elves, exiled dwarves, techno gnomes, unsheltered halflings (Silicon Sorcery - Warcraft III Racial Transformations, Clifford Horowitz)

321 - Giant crayfish, giant gar, giant tick (Silicon Sorcery: Temple of Elemental Evil, Clifford Horowitz)
321 - Adamantine dragon, arboreal dragon, archdragon template, axial dragon, beast dragon, concordant dragon (Planar Dragons, Edward Bonny)
321 - Glimmerfolk, prismfly swarm, radiant creature template, rainbow dweller  (Creatures of Brilliance, Bennet Marks)

322 - Beacon moth (Shadow's City, Phillip Larwood)
322 - Nether hound template (Faiths of Faerun: Nether Hounds of Kiaransalee, Thomas M. Costa)
322 - Darkness pseudo-elemental (Lord of Darkness, Nicholas J. Thalasinos)

323 - Cyclopeans [feral-kind, menta](Winning Races: Cyclopeans, Eric Cagle)
323 - Riding bird (Silicon Sorcery:  Final Fantasy, F. Wesley Schneider)

324 - Black ice golem, icy prisoner, steaming soldier (Chilled To the Bone, Yury Pavlotsky)
324 - Quori: du'lora, hashalaq, kalaraq; eidolon, hob, spellshadow, winterling (Living Nightmares, Keith Baker)
324 - Mummy mites (Exorcising Equipment, Robert J. Hahn)
324 - Grippli (Winning Races: Grippli, Joshua Cole)

325 - Orangeseer, sandworm (how to make one from a purple worm)( A Novel Approach:  Dune, Mike McArtor)	
324 - Lupin (Winning Races: Lupins, Mike McArtor)

327 - Flying squirrel, giant seahorse, moose  (Class Acts:  Animal Allies, ????)
327 - Diaboli (Winning Races: Diaboli, Mike McArtor) 

328 - Elephant seal, giant vulture, komodo dragon, moray eel, snow ape (Class Acts: Barbaric Mounts, Michael Trice)
328 - Saurian shifters (Winning Races, Nicholas J. Thalasinos)

329 - Anzu demon, aspect of Pazuzu, Pazuzu (Demonomicon of Iggwilv:  Pazuzu: Prince of the Lower Aerial Kingdoms, James Jacobs)
329 - Firedrake, Grendel, Grendel's mother (The Beasts of Beowulf, Nicholas Herold)
329 - Living fireball	(Marked For Death, Matt Forbeck)

330 - Amoebic crawler, cranial encyster, kaortic hulk, nightseed, (Enter the Far Realm, Bruce R. Cordell)

331 - House brownie (A Novel Approach:  The Spiderwick Chronicles, Shelly Baur)

333 - Elk (Class Acts:  The Mounted Druid, William L. Christensen)
333 - Guardian Ship (A Novel Approach:  Robin Hobb's World of the Farseers, Shelly Baur)
333 - Aspect of Fraz-Urb'luu, Fraz-Urb'luu, skurchur demon (Demonomicon of Iggwilv:  Fraz-Urb'luu: Prince of Deception, James Jacobs)

334 - Asag, clockwork eunuch, flying monkey, humbaba, relief golem, simurgh (Dreams of Arabia: Creatures From Antiquity, Wolfgang Baur)

336 - Favored spawn of Kyuss template (The Ecology of the Spawn of Kyuss, James Jacobs)
336 - Primordial colossus (Silicon Sorcery:  Shadow of the Colossus, Eric Haddock)

337 - Aspect of Zuggtmoy, basidirond, phycomid, vathugu demon,  Zuggtmoy, Demon Queen of Fungi (Demonomicon of Iggwilv:  Zuggtmoy, Queen of Fungi, James Jacobs)
337 - Brainstealer dragon, illithocyte, mind worm, nerve swimmers, ustilagor  (Monsters of the Mind, Kevin Baase, Eric Jansing & Oliver Frank)
337 - Rakshasa rajah (overlord) (guidelines); Sul Khatesh, the Keeper of Secrets; Kashtarhak, the Voice of Chaos; Durastvran Wyrmbreaker (no stats); Mordakhesh, the Shadowsword (no stats); Korliac of the Gray Flame (no stats); Hektula, the Bloody Scribe (no stats); Thelestes, the Velvet Blade (no stats); Rak Tulkhesh, the Rage of War (no stats); Eldrantulku, the Oathbreaker (no stats); Tul Oreshka, the Truth in the Darkness (no stats); Katashka the Gatekeeper (no stats)(The Lords of Dust, Keith Baker)

338 - Imps of Ill-Humor:  choleric, melancholic, phlegmatic, sanguine (Imps of Ill-Humor, David Schwartz)

339 - Animus template, blindheim, carrionnete, death's head tree, dusanu, goblyn, Greyhawk dragon, maggot golem, nagpa template, phanaton, Suel lich template, xvart (Creature Catalog IV: Campaign Classics, Sean K. Reynolds)
339 - Giff, insectare, scro (Races of Spelljammer: Wanderers of Wildspace, Joshua Cole)

340 - Cauldron spawn template (The Black Cauldron, Joshua Cole)
340 - Moonlord [advanced mooncalf](Ecology of the Mooncalf, Owen K.C. Stephens)

341 - Aspect of Baphomet, Baphomet, Lord of Beasts, ankashar demon, bulezau demon (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Baphomet, Lord of Beasts, James Jacobs)
341 - Fungus golem, junk golem, paper golem, tin golem, wax golem, wood golem (Lesser Golems: Automatons for Amatuers, Campbell Pentney)
341 - Copper asp, crystal cat, erudite owl, glass spider, mercurial spider, razor hawk, salvage rat (Forging Friends: Construct Familiars, Kieran Turley)
341 - Fine animated object (Animated Antiquities, Jeremy Hogg)
341 - Gantrenacht [advanced marut](Ecology of the Inevitable, David Noonan)

342 - No new creatures.

343 - Arcane Dragons [Hex, Tome](Creature Catalog V, Jake Manley)
343 - Chupacabra (Creature Catalog V, Nicholas Herold)
343 - Gray Shiver, Hellchain Weaver (Creature Catalog V, Nicholas Hudson)
343 - Living Wall (template), Malfera, Norker, Nuckalavee (Creature Catalog V, Sean K Reynolds)
343 - Rune Golem, White Hart (Creature Catalog V, Wolfgang Baur)
343 - Warturtle (Creature Catalog V, Nich Thorburn)
343 - Wormswarm (Worm Bound: The Secrets of Kyuss, Jesse Decker)
343 - Ettercap Brood Swarm	(Ecology of the Ettercap, Leach & Brown)

344 - Planar Dragons [Astral, Chole, Elysian, Gloom] (Mike McArtor)

345 - Aspect of Kostchtchie; Kostchtchie, Prince of Wrath; Mavawhan Demon (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Kostchtchie, James Jacobs)
345 - Sea serpents (crested, lantern, spiked) (Sea Serpents, Morgan Peer and Tracy Peer)
345 - Dekayi, elgonn, jagendar, and taga'rivvin (Underdark Animals, Ryan Nock)

346 - No new creatures.

347 - Cryonax, Imix, Ogremoch, Olhydra, Yan-C-Bin (The Lords of Elemental Evil, Kevin Baase and Eric Jansing)
347 - Ice Monolith, Magma Monolith, Ooze Monolith, Smoke Monolith, Ice Element Creature (template), Magma Element Creature (template), Ooze Element Creature (template), Smoke Element Creature (template) (Paraelemental Paragons, Eric Jansing)
347 - Lesser Elemental Weird (Ecology of the Elemental Weird, Michael Trice)

348 - The Eye, The Hand (Core Beliefs: Vecna, Sean K. Reynolds and Samuel D. Weiss)
348 - Savage Vampire (template), Shadow Vampire (template), Terror Vampire (template) (Bloodlines:  Three Variant Vampires, Michael J. Montesano)
348 - Akleu, Dolgrue, Kyra, Opabinia, Xenostelid, Xorbeast (Horrors of the Daelkyr, Nicholas Herold)

349 - Dagon, Prince of the Darkened Depths; Uzollru [obyrith](Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Dagon, James Jacobs)
349 - Dzalmus [true dragon](The Hordelands, Edward Bonny, Brian Cortijo, and Laszlo Koller)

350 - Arcane-Blood Creature (template), Poisonous Creature (template), Stonebone Creature (template)(Magical Pollution, Hal Maclean and the Dragon Staff)
350 - Alchemical Undead, Corrupted Creature (template), Corrupted Treant, Toxic Ooze (Creatures of Corruption, Jake Manley and Jason Bulmahn) 
350 - Azerblood, Celadrin,  D'hin, Worghest (Legacies of Ancient Empires: Planetouched of Faerun, Eric L. Boyd)
350 - Copper Clockwork Horror (Ecology of the Clockwork Horror, Eric Cagle)

351 - Simpathetic (The Gatetown of Ecstasy, Todd Stewart)
351 - Inza Magdova Kulchevich: Darklord of Sithicus (The Shadow of Sithicus, James Lowder)

352 - Cactacae, Khepri, Remade (template), and Vodyanoi (People of Bas-Lag, Wolfgang Baur)
352 - Female Anophelii, Male Anophelli, Garuda, Grindylow, Handlinger, Scabmettler, Slake Moth, Weaver, and Wyrmen (Monsters of Bas-Lag, Wolfgang Baur)
352 - He-Who-Hums [kaiju yrthak] (Ecology of the Yrthak, Erik Roelofs)
352 - Charnel Custodian, Inquisitor, Skuz (Volo's Guide, Brian Cortijo)

353 - Malcanthet (demon lord), incubus (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Malcanthet, James Jacobs)
353 - Ben-Hadar, Chan, Sunnis, Zaaman Rul (Princes of Elemental Good: The Archomentals Part II, Eric Jansing and Kevin Baase)
353 - Harmonious Choir of the Words, Sliver,  Death Devil (Jerul), Umbral Gloom (Volo's Guide: Outsiders of the Forgotten Realms, Thomas M. Costa)

354 - Exiled Modron (Racial Writeup), Rogue Modron, Monodrone, Duodrone, Tridrone, Quadrone, Pentadrone (The Modrons Return, Ken Marable)

355 - Alu-Fiend (brief modification to half-fiend template)(Scale Mail, James Jacobs)
355 - Black Beast of Bedlam (Creature Catalog VI, Thomas M. Costa)
355 - Cave Fisher, Obliviax (hazard), Obliviax Mossling, Maedar (and Glyptar), Scarecrow (Creature Catalog VI, Kevin Baase and Eric Jansing)
355 - Giant Dragonfly, Seedling Roach, Springheel (Creature Catalog VI, Nicholas Herold)
355 - Dungeon Phantom, Giant Slug (Jason Bulmahn)
355 - Cannon Golem (John Flemming)
355 - Rot Giant (C. Wesley Clough)

356 - Chromium Dragon, Cobalt Dragon, Iron Dragon, Nickel Dragon, Tungsten Dragon (Ferrous Dragons, Kevin Baase and Eric Jansing)
356 - Sea Linnorm (Ecology of the Linnorm, Jacob Frazier)

357 - Demogorgon, Prince of Demons; Verakia Demon (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Demogorgon, James Jacobs)
357 - Beastwraith, Bloodlance, Deadwood Revenant (Defiled Monsters: Nature's Revenge, Nicolas Quimby)
357 - Caustic Creeper, Rockhound, Shadestriker, Shimmerwing (Feathers and Fur, Hal Maclean)
357 - Plant Companion (Class Acts: Divine - Plant Companions, Hal Maclean)
357 - Cronus (advanced titan barbarian 20/legendary dreadnought 10) (Ecology of the Titan, Nicolas Logue)

358 - Urquirsh (Ecology of the Kaorti, James Jacobs)
358 - Chaturani (Pawn, Knight, Bishop, Rook, Queen, King) (Checkmate, Kevin Baase and Eric Jansing)

359 - Time Dragon (Time Dragons, Mike McArtor) 
359 - Demon, Manitou (loumara); Demon Lord (template); Ardat the Unavowed; Dwiergus the Chrysalis Prince; Lascer, Lord of the Shadow Shoal; Shaktari, Queen of the Mariliths; Ugudenk the Squirming King (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Apocrypha, James Jacobs)
359 - Strahd's Skeletal Steed (1d20 Villains, Jason Bulmahn, James Jacobs, Mike McArtor, Erik Mona, F. Wesley Schneider, Todd Stewart, and Jeremy Walker)

The print run of Dragon ends here.    

*3E Special Issues:*

Annual 5 - Julajimus, kurge, rogue eidolon, rotripper (Children of Tharizdun, James Jacobs).  The julajimus and rogue eidolon later appeared in _Monster Manual II_.
Annual 5 - Jermlaine, coin dragon (Gorgoldand's Gauntlet, Johnathan M. Richards)
Annual 5 - Larval feyr, lesser feyr, greater feyr (The Ecology of the Feyr, Kevin N. Haw).  The feyr later appeared in the _Monster Manual II_, renamed to fihyr.

Annual 6 - Barbed tail lizardfolk, flaming tongue lizardfolk, venomous scale lizardfolk (The Black Talon Ss'ressen, Henry Lopez)
Annual 6 - Undead war elephant (Black Riders and Bone Horses, Wolfgang Baur)
Annual 6 - Deep one, spectral hunter (First Watch, Monte Cook)
Annual 6 - Black bear, brown bear, king bear, bladetusk [lanra], pecara, sand pig [gensa], wild pig, leopard, black leopard, lion, western ridgecat, maerid ridgecat, sandcat [caisid], fox, leaphorn [gaellac], longhorn [coema], soetam, sorda, shellback, constrictor snake, venomous snake, two-step snake, blacklance, mountain king snake, scarlet puffer, hooded adder, bloodsnake, king viper, sand viper (Beasts of the Wheel of Time, Owen K. C. Stephens)


----------



## Grazzt

Damn Boz......nice work...


BTW- sorta off-topic, but the snakes (well a version of them) will appear in the upcoming book. Basically, I have redone the generic vipers found in the MM and detailed (more or less) about 26 varieties of poisonous snakes. Now- not just stats, actually, less stats and more poison effects (such as respiratory distress from the bite, dizziness, etc....)


----------



## Richards

Sure, BOZ, here you go.  This should plug the holes of the 2E stuff from the issues you're missing (and a few I found from issues you've already posted).  So, to add to your list for issues 251-272:

256 - Plague sidhe, plague spreader, parthoris gorgon, g'grokon (Heretic II:  Creatures of Parthoris, Daniell Freed)

258 - Walker, walker [strong variant], ore recovery walker, drifter, flitter, dasher, render (Mage vs. Machine, Bruce R. Cordell)

260 - Vandalraug [battle drake], kavainus [ghost drake], arsalon [hive drake], retchenbeast [muck drake], silislithis [sea drake], rivislithis [river drake], fumarandi [smoke drake] (Greater Drakes and Riders, Johnathan M. Richards)

261 - Gloom raven, greater shadow (Wizards of Dusk & Gloom, Tony Nixon)

261 - Ghôl, Fetch, Barrier Wight, Trow (Myth: Foes of Murthemne, Peter Whitley

262 - Gronk, grillig, sohmien, trelon (Creatures of Torment, Chris Avellone)

266 - Black swanmay, laridian, red falcon, thebestyn (Feathered Friends and Foes, James Wyatt)

266 - Badger hengeyokai, dolphin hengeyokai, falcon hengeyokai, frog hengeyokai, lizard hengeyokai, lynx hengeyokai, octopus hengeyokai, otter hengeyokai, owl hengeyokai, panda hengeyokai, turtle hengeyokai, weasel hengeyokai (Humanimals, Johnathan M. Richards)

266 - Giant werebear [polarwere], giant werebat [shadkyn] (Giant Lycanthropes, Brian P. Hudson)

267 - Diopsid, sapromneme [fungal ghost], zygodact (Denizens of the Underdark, Johnathan M. Richards)

267 - Tunnelmouth dweller, stalking catfish, glitterworm (Designing Dungeon Monsters, Gregory W. Detwiler)

268 - Agrutha, brute crocodilian, master crocodilian, varanid, geckonid, tokay, iguanid, rock iguanid, island iguanid (THe Lizard Folk, Michael Kuciak)

268 - Beliarh, infernal avenger (The Devil's Disciples, Johnny L. Wilson)

269 - Yyllethyn [elven horse], elven riding horse, elven war horse, crayghe [elven hawk], byut [fey deer], pennig [halfling pony], halfling riding pony, halfling war pony, twill [pocket rat], stoght [forest gnome fisher], brak twan [dwarven tunnel hound], guttar [dwarven ox] (Demihuman Pets, Jack Pitsker)

269 - Url-Shekk the 3-headed beast, rust spitters (Lese Majesty, Johnny L. Wilson)

270 - Power tree (this was the winning entry to the "Design a Sheen" contest, by Samuel Wright)

270 - Brazen bull (Armor of the Abyssal Lords, Paul Fraser)

270 - Blackroot marauder, dirtwraith [sargusian fungus], hound of Kyuss, murdakus (Minions of Iuz, James Jacobs)

271 - Visceraith ("Beastly Research" Winners, Richard Sanders)

271 - Soul mask ("Beastly Research" Winners, Leon Chang)

271 - Dvati ("Beastly Research" Winners, Talon Dunning)

271 - Devourer (Ecology of the Bag of Devouring, Kevin N. Haw)

272 - Crow's-nest dragon, geyser dragon, mole dragon, pavilion dragon (Diminutive Dragons, James Wyatt)

And that's it for the 2E stuff.  I'll go dig up my 3E files and post them in a bit.

Johnathan


----------



## Richards

Okay, here's the 3E stuff:

272 - Bahamut, Tiamat (Bahamut and Tiamat, Skip Williams)

274 - Grimorian, raknakle, skerath, skittermaw (Beasts of the Pomarj, James Jacobs)

276 - Sheet Phantom, Sheet Ghoul (The Ecology of the Sheet Phantom, Johnathan M. Richards)

276 - Avolakia, riftjumper, nerephtys, ulgurstasta, ciruja plant (Denizens of the Wormcrawl Fissure, James Jacobs)

277 - Chipmunk, groundhog, otter, small constrictor snake (Unusual Suspects, James Wyatt)

277 - Yrsillar [Lord of the Nothing], lesser dread (The Heroes of Shaow's Witness, Paul Kemp)

Annual 5 - Julajimus, kurge, rogue eidolon, rotripper (Children of Tharizdun, James Jacobs)

Annual 5 - Jermlaine, coin dragon (Gorgoldand's Gauntlet, Johnathan M. Richards)

Annual 5 - Larval feyr, lesser feyr, greater feyr (The Ecology of the Feyr, Kevin N. Haw)

279 - Sierona [succubus NPC], Phauman [drow NPC], Vinter [drider NPC], Krad [half-fiend dragonne NPC], Berkut [fiendish stone giant NPC], Jaggedra Thul [vampiric drow half-dragon NPC] (Revenge of the Spider Queen, Monte Cook)

280 - Fox, hare, mouse, otter, raccoon, skunk, squirrel (A Little More Familiar, Stephen Kenson)

280 - Bonetree, ragewing, razortail, treeleg strangler (Invaders of the Barrier Peaks, James Jacobs)

281 - Jawg, inliving spawn, genocid, verx swarm, minwhelgo, deepling (Subterranean Scares, Joseph R. Terrazzino)

282 - Pizza slice [the works], gummi bear, lurking dorito, jolly rancher [watermelon], pepsioid (Snack Monsters, Mike Mayer)

282 - Osquip (Monster Hunters Association, Johnathan M. Richards)

284 - Kianna Firemane [half-dragon NPC], Ariskull {half-dragon NPC] (Scale & Claw, Stephen Kenson)

284 - Barautha [spitting drake], ermalkankari [stone drake], mardallond [mead drake], trilligarg [chameleon drake], vallochar [web drake] (Return of the Greater Drakes, Johnathan M. Richards)

285 - Chaggrin [earth grue], harginn [fire grue], ildriss [air grue], vardigg [water grue], demonically fused elemental, demonically fused fire elemental (Four In Darkness, Monte Cook)

285 - Breathdrinker, rukarazyll, firetongue frog, orlythys, tralusk (Spawn of Elemental Evil, James Jacobs)

285 - Crested felldrake (The Empire of Ravilla, Chris Pramas)

285 - Living catapult (Age of Empires II: The Age of Kings, Rick Moscatello)

286 - Skull bearer, mord wraith, moor cat, rock troll, shadowen, mwellret (Creatures of the Four Lands, Brian Murphy & Chris Thomasson)

286 - Slaughterpit gnoll zombie (Ahmut's Legion, Chris Pramas)

287 - Dream element creature [template] (Dreamlands, Jeff Grubb)

287 - Bonespitter, chaoswyrd, chaos eater, teratomorph (Creatures of the Chaos Spire, James Jacobs)

287 - Hammerer (The Arnies of Thalos, Chris Pramas)

288 - Bhaalspawn [template] (The Bhaalspawn, Dave Gaider & James Ohlen)

289 - Kaiju [template], Sharugu [kaiju giant octopus NPC], Hote-Bakete [half-fiend kaiju centipede NPC], Gareshona [kaiju bulette NPC] (Thunder and Fire, James Jacobs)

289 - Abyssal Maw (The Gnolls of Naresh, Chris Pramas)

Annual 6 - Deep one, spectral hunter (First Watch, Monte Cook)

Annual 6 - Black bear, brown bear, king bear, bladetusk [lanra], pecara, sand pig [gensa], wild pig, leopard, black leopard, lion, western ridgecat, maerid ridgecat, sandcat [caisid], fox, leaphorn [gaellac], longhorn [coema], soetam, sorda, shellback, constrictor snake, venomous snake, two-step snake, blacklance, mountain king snake, scarlet puffer, hooded adder, bloodsnake, king viper, sand viper (Beasts of the Wheel of Time, Owen K. C. Stephens)

Annual 6 - Barbed tail lizardfolk, flaming tongue lizardfolk, venomous scale lizardfolk (The Black Talon Ss'ressen, Henry Lopez)

Annual 6 - Undead war elephant (Black Riders and Bone Horses, Wolfgang Baur)

290 - Leshii, rusalka, vila, vodyanoi (Red Sails: Fell and Forlorn Bestiary, Paul Leach)

290 - Death knight [template] (The Death Knights of Oerth, Gary Holian)

291 - Dire fox, fox, fox familiar (Good Things Come In Small Packages, Johnathan M. Richards & Brian Dunnell)

291 - Stone spike (People's State of Mordengard, Chris Pramas)

292 - Bladeback saurial, finhead saurial, flyer saurial, hornhead saurial (Lords of the Lost Vale, Sean K. Reynolds)

292 - Death's head tree, greenvise, myconid [junior worker, average worker, elder worker, guard, circle leader, & king], needleman, orcwort, wortling, red sundew (Bad Seeds, Ed Bonny, Steve Winter, & Skip Williams)

292 - Blood golem of Hextor, marodin (Blood Golems of Hextor, Sean K. Reynolds)

292 - War Ape (Drazen's Horde, Chris Pramas)

292 - Shadow demon (Kohan Immortal Sovereigns, Rick Moscatello)

293 - Thunder wolf, mist wolf, sea wolf, shard wolf, magma wolf, cloud wolf (Howls of Nature's Fury, Eric Cagle)

Johnathan


----------



## BOZ

richards, once again, i thank you.  you are the Greater God of Research.    i think you hooked me up the last time i posted this, many moons ago.


----------



## qstor

I think the ghaznath's a monster from Beyond the High Road where in Dragon Annual #4/5?

Mike


----------



## Richards

BOZ:  Here you go--the creatures that appeared in Dragon Annuals #1-#4.

Annual #1 - Gohlbrorn, lukhorn, varkha, chromatic mold, elghonn (Predators of the Underdark, Keith Strohm)

Annual #2 - Snow spiders, crystal skeletons, tundra lizards, growlers (Arctic Monsters, Belinda G. Ashley)

Annual #3 - Acid pigeon, piranha ant, polyroach, rat burglar, stone termite (Urban Pests, Johnathan M. Richards)

Annual #4 - Slime guardian, toxic snare (The Slime Wizard, Lloyd Brown III)

Annual #4 - Suzara the Scold, Boldovar the Mad, Merendil the Bloody, Melineth the Grasping, Luthax the Fiery, Xanthon the Baneful (THe Ghazneths, Troy Denning)


----------



## Moulin Rogue

Could I ask a highly trivial question? Do you know which issue of Dragon roughly corresponds with the 1e Fiend Folio's release so I could get a feel for what was out right at that time? Ditto 1e MotP if possible.


----------



## BOZ

if i had the free time i could probably figure that one out.  i'll have to take a look at it later.


----------



## Grazzt

And I just went through the list and added the missing monsters (3e) to the Locator database so it should now be accurate.

Thanks to Richards for posting the lists.


----------



## BOZ

caught myself:  zygom first appeared in issue #69 just before MM2 was released (uh huh huh huh 69).  please fix that one, scott.  

also, for everyone, i updated the links to reflect some of my recent postings.


----------



## Undead Pete

Great post, BOZ!

Just one question....for anyone who can help me.

For ages, I've been looking for an article in an older Dragon (in the early 200's, I think) entitled *Destriers of the Planes*.

It had a number of evil planar steeds that I REALLY want to convert to d20 for my campaign.....but I can't find it anywhere.

I looked through your post and couldn't find any monsters that even resemble what I'm looking for....and I'm positive it exists.

HELP....ANYONE?


----------



## MissHappen

*Horses from Hell*

Dragon 243 is the one you want, 'Pete. He's got it listed up there, too. 
If you don't have access to the article itself, I'll be happy to send it to you.

-MsM


----------



## BOZ

misshappen beat me to it.    the equar were in #243.  these are some monsters that i want to get to, and i shall before too long.


----------



## Undead Pete

*Re: Horses from Hell*



			
				MissHappen said:
			
		

> *Dragon 243 is the one you want, 'Pete. He's got it listed up there, too.
> If you don't have access to the article itself, I'll be happy to send it to you.
> 
> -MsM *




Geez...

How did I miss that?  I think I was distracted by the Armadillephant right below it.

I'd love it if you have it handy  

On another note....

You know what else would be cool?  A listing of all the new monsters that were posted in all the _Dungeon_ adventures (hint, hint)  .......


----------



## BOZ

*Re: Re: Horses from Hell*



			
				Undead Pete said:
			
		

> *How did I miss that?  I think I was distracted by the Armadillephant right below it.*




blame Richards for that one.  

and i think, IIRC, it was discussion of the armadillephant that led eric to create her hybrid template... so i guess you can thank him for that one too.


----------



## MissHappen

*....*

I'd find an Armadillaphant distracting too. 

It's a done deal, 'Pete. Let me get back to my home computer, and I'll mail you the article. 

-MsM


----------



## MissHappen

*SPeaking with the Dead*

Pete, you've got Destriers. 

Sorry again about the formatting on that...

-MsM


----------



## Richards

Wow, now I'm getting crap for the armadillephant!  That's a welcome change -- usually I only get crap for the _duckbunny_ from that article!   

But hey, if it helped inspire Erica to develop her "Hybrid" feat, then I guess some good came from it, huh?

Johnathan
Proud supporter of magical crossbreeding since 1998


----------



## MissHappen

*Ah-ha!*

So you are THAT Richards!

Well, however much flak you've gotten for the duckbunny, I'd say you more than made up for it with your other work. I'm a big fan. 

-MsM


----------



## Richards

By the way, Undead Pete asked for a listing of monsters that have appeared in the pages of _Dungeon_.  Here's a listing of the ones appearing in the magazine since 3E came out; note that [stats only] means that there was a stat block for the creature in question but not a full _Monster Manual_-type entry.

_Dungeon_ #82:
Page 25 - Halfling skeleton [stats only]
Page 28 - Ogre skeleton [stats only]
Page 76- Choke Creeper [stats only]
Page 80 - Giant Catfish [stats only]
Page 81 - Giant Leech [stats only]
Page 82 - Medium-size Monstrous Frog [stats only]
Page 84 - Ogre Zombie [stats only]

_Dungeon_ #83:
Page 29 - Faranth
Page 36 - Half-Ogre [stats only]
Page 38 - Ogrillon [stats only]
Page 44 - Crawling Hand (zombie) [stats only]
Page 49 - Giant Ogre [stats only]
Page 70 - Mountain Goat [stats only]
Page 86 - Dire Rat Skeleton [stats only]
Page 94 - Millexium Mouther

_Dungeon_ #84:
Page 30 - Chaos Spectre [stats only]
Page 41 - Large Abyssal Monstrous Spider [stats only]
Page 45 - Iron Spider Golem [stats only]
Page 47 - Gargantuan Abyssal Armored Monstrous Spider [stats only]
Page 49 - Huge Abyssal Monstrous Spider Ghost [stats only]
Page 57 - Yochlol
Page 70 - Advanced Homonculus [stats only]
Page 81 - Winged Cat [stats only]
Page 82 - Gargantuan Elasmosaurus Zombie [stats only]
Page 82 - Winged Owlbear [stats only]
Page 84 - Vampire Rose Bush [stats only]
Page 87 - Scarecrow [stats only]
Page 88 - Animated Suits of Armor [stats only]
Page 89 - Abyssal Dire Bat [stats only]
Page 91 - Animated Skeletal Arms [stats only]
Page 96 - Large Gargoyle [stats only]
Page 113 - Large Monstrous Redspotted Centipede [stats only]
Page 114 - Osyluth Skeleton [stats only]
Page 115 - Fiendish Red Wyrmling Dragon [stats only]
Page 115 - Swamp Lizard [stats only]
Page 118 - Gnoll Zombie [stats only]
Page 118 - Human Monk Zombie [stats only]
Page 119 - Gnoll Skeleton [stats only]
Page 119 - Human Monk Skeleton [stats only]
Page 120 - Gnoll Ghost [stats only]
Page 122 - Animated Dagger [stats only]
Page 123 - Osyluth Zombie [stats only]
Page 130 - Yeti [stats only]
Page 134 - Winter Werewolf

_Dungeon_ #86:
Page 38 - Baaz Draconian
Page 39 - Kender
Page 72 - Huecuva [template]

_Dungeon_ #87:
Page 96 - White Pudding [stats only]
Page 104 - Ice Golem
Page 106 - Small Ice Paraelemental 
Page 106 - Medium Ice Paraelemental
Page 106 - Large Ice Paraelemental
Page 106 - Huge Ice Paraelemental
Page 106 - Greater Ice Paraelemental
Page 106 - Elder Ice Paraelemental

_Dungeon_ #89:
Page 53 - Frost Giant Mohrg [stats only]
Page 53 - Old White Dragon Simulacra [stats only]
Page 55 - Animated Trophies [stats only]
Page 64 - Orcus, Demon Prince of Undead

_Dungeon_ #91:
Page 60 - Bog Mummy [stats only]
Page 61 - Dire Opossum [stats only]
Page 106 - Half-Machine [template]

_Dungeon_ #92:
Page 42 - Animated Ballista
Page 43 - Githyanki
Page 44 - Githzerai
Page 63 - Hive Spider Drone
Page 63 - Hive Spider Queen
Page 96 - Nightswimmer [stats only]

_Dungeon_ #93:
Page 78 - Thunder Worm
Page 100 - White Roc

_Dungeon_ #94:
Page 38 - Huecuva [template] (again)
Page 90 - Pack Lizard

I'm not sure why there isn't anything for _Dungeons_ #85, 88, and 90, but there's a a good chance I just forgot to update my files for those issues.  It's also possible that I stopped being as meticulous as I was for #84, instead of there being a sudden drop-off in the numbers of new monsters.  But in any case, this ought to be a good start, if anyone else wants to throw in their own observations.

Come to think of it, I _know_ I'm missing some monsters: I'm positive there was a wooly mammoth (or something similar) listing in "Glacier Season," whichever issue that was in.  And where's the kurge?  I remember it was in the adventure with the Tharizdun cult.  Okay, this apparently isn't an example of my best compilation work.  Don't hold it against me, okay?

Johnathan


----------



## Lucifer

Richards said:
			
		

> *
> Come to think of it, I know I'm missing some monsters: I'm positive there was a wooly mammoth (or something similar) listing in "Glacier Season," whichever issue that was in.  And where's the kurge?  I remember it was in the adventure with the Tharizdun cult.  Okay, this apparently isn't an example of my best compilation work.  Don't hold it against me, okay?
> 
> Johnathan *




There were stats for a mastodon or mammoth (can't recall which) in the "Glacier Season" adventure. I don't recall the issue either, but there was one of the two monsters mentioned above in it.


----------



## BOZ

hey, i liked the armadillephant - don't take my sarcasm seriously.    and yes, if memory serves me, discussing that creature sparked the idea discussion that led to erica's hyrbid (aka abomination) template.  

ToH in a matter of weeks!


----------



## NarlethDrider

> 32 - Scorpiorc, koasp, antold, woblin, skag




I was wondering if anyone has converted these---also, can anyone supply me w/the information about these beasties (description, culture, etc..)?

Thnks!


----------



## BOZ

this link is another good index: http://www.aeolia.net/dragondex/monsters.html

as i print it out and take the time to look at it, i'll update my own.


----------



## trentonjoe

THis seems appropriate.

I did the hawkdragon form dragon 101 here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34268

any comments are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Gez

BOZ said:
			
		

> *32 - Scorpiorc, koasp, antold, woblin, skag*




Scorpion - orc, Koalinth (sea hobgoblin) - asp, ant - kobold, wombat - goblin and ? I'm at a loss for the last.

Am I right ?





			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> *37 - Neutral dragons (crystal, topaz, emerald, sapphire, amethyst, Sardior the Ruby dragon) (That's Not In the Monster Manual!, Arthur W. Collins)*




Sardior is now detailed here on Wizard's site.



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> *38 - Brown dragon, yellow dragon, orange dragon, Tiamat, Bahamut (Leomund's Tiny Hut, Lenard Lekofka)  Tiamat and Bahamut are first given diety status here, and appeared previously in the Monster Manual.  They later appeared as the first 3rd edition creatures in Dragon 272, then in the Manual of the Planes, and Dieties and Demigods.*




The Brown dragon is in its 3e avatar in Monster Compendium: Monsters of Faerûn.




			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> *51 - The winged folk (Al Karak Elam)  (The Winged Folk, William Lenox)  The winged folk later appeared in the 2nd edition as the Avariel in the Complete Book of Elves, and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 2.*




Don't know the date, but they also appeared, under the name of Ee'aar, in the Savage Coast Monster Compendium (Mystara/Known World/Red Steel). See attachment. The Savage Coast MC may be downloaded freely from this page on Wizards' site.



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> *92 - Scalamagdrion (Pages From the Mages, Ed Greenwood)  The Scalamagdrion later appeared in the 2nd edition in Pages From the Mages and in Monstrous Compendium Annual 3.*




The Scalamagdrion (typo corrected) is present in its 3e incarnation in Magic of Faerûn.


----------



## Gez

Richards said:
			
		

> *256 - Plague sidhe, plague spreader, parthoris gorgon, g'grokon (Heretic II:  Creatures of Parthoris, Daniell Freed)*




G'grokon ? I like the name. I even love the name. Any French man dreams about killing all the g'grokons.



			
				Richards said:
			
		

> *272 - Crow's-nest dragon, geyser dragon, mole dragon, pavilion dragon (Diminutive Dragons, James Wyatt)*




Crow's-nest dragonnet -- I saw a conversion of them on a website (found back with a bit of googling), back at Eric Noah's time... Found the idea very cute. I'd like to get a good picture of them.


----------



## Filby

*Re: Re: DRAGON Magazine monster index!*



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Scorpion - orc, Koalinth (sea hobgoblin) - asp, ant - kobold, wombat - goblin and ? I'm at a loss for the last.
> 
> Am I right ?
> *



*

Right about the scorpiorc and the antold, but koasp = kobold/wasp, woblin = wasp/goblin, and skag = scorpion/kobold/ant/goblin.*


----------



## poilbrun

Richards said:
			
		

> *Annual #4 - Suzara the Scold, Boldovar the Mad, Merendil the Bloody, Melineth the Grasping, Luthax the Fiery, Xanthon the Baneful (THe Ghazneths, Troy Denning) *



Are these 3rd or 2nd Edition? If this is second, has anyone got a conversion?

Thanks


----------



## BOZ

i don't know of any conversions of the ghazneths (they're 2E).  i've gotten several requests for them, but i'm just not interested in them enough to do them myself.


----------



## poilbrun

BOZ said:
			
		

> *i don't know of any conversions of the ghazneths (they're 2E).  i've gotten several requests for them, but i'm just not interested in them enough to do them myself. *



I'll try to dig out my Annual #4 and maybe start converting monsters. When I read the Cormyr trilogy, I was really interested in the concept of old foes of the realm coming back to haunt today's king. It would fit perfectly in my Birthright campaign!


----------



## Shmoo

Some of the links in the original post are no longer valid.


----------



## BOZ

ugh... it's going to be a pain to go back and fix them all... therefore i will procrastinate on it as long as i can.  

can you tell me which ones, specifically, you found not to work?


----------



## Gez

Horast, Whiz-bang beetle, Frosts, (Sardior has now an official conversion there), the Flolite, Selm "Prince of Possessors", lythlyx, golden ammonite, Raumbusun, carnivorous flying squirrel, bhaergala, xaver, hamadryad, Anuchu, giant capybara, wild halfling, leshy, luposphinx, musical spirit, sashalus, wendigo, wood golem, uldra, hungry dead, Searechter, Black troll, caiveh, cynamolgus, diurge, jor, rock troll.

From the first post.

Basically, all the .asp are now .php. So, the easiest thing to do is to edit the post, Ctrl-A, Ctrl-X, open wordpad, Ctrl-V, Ctrl-H, replace ".asp" by ".php", OK, Ctrl-A, Ctrl-C, return to edit window, Ctrl-V, submit.

Then, repeat with post 2, etc.


----------



## BOZ

duh.    how's that?  any more broken links?


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient

> 66 - Euparkeria, compsognathus, miniature animals, vulture, carnivorous flying squirrel, hawk/falcon, animal skeletons (Leomund's Tiny Hut, Lenard Lekofka)  These creatures all appeared later in the Monster Manual II (wherein the miniature animals are called minimals).  They all wound up in 2nd edition, but I don't feel like looking up where they wound up.



The minimals (under Mammal), falcon (under Bird), hawk (under Bird - also listed as Hawk, Large), vulture (under Bird) and animal skeletons (under Skeleton) appeared in the Monstrous Manual in 2nd edition.  I believe they appeared other places too, but I'm not sure.


> 67 - ... crab spider ...
> 90 - Sinister, night hunter, werebat, hundar, gloomwing, azmyth (Bats That Do More Than Bite, Ed Greenwood)  The sinister, night hunter, werebat, and azymth later appeared in the 2nd edition in Drow of the Underdark and MC11.  The gloomwing and hundar later appeared in the 2nd edition in MC11 (the hundar became the hendar).  The night hunter, sinister, and werebat appeared in the 3rd edition in Monsters of Faerun.
> 108 - Pernicon (The Pernicon: A New Version, John Nephew) The original version of the pernicon originally appeared in the Fiend Folio.



All except the hendar/hundar and the crab spider are in the 2nd Edition Monstrous Manual.  The crab spider was in the Basic D&D set, also.


> 126 - Dracula (Vlad Tepes), vrykolakas, baobhan sith, ch'ing shih (Hearts of Darkness, Tom Moldvay)



 The baobhan sith was in 2nd edition, in one of the Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendices.


----------



## Filby

> 102 - Bushdog, coyote, dhole, dingo, feral dog, fox, hunting dog, jackal, wolf, dire wolf (A Collection of Canines, Stephen Inniss)




If it's of any help, there are four more creatures in this article - the cave hyena, the spotted hyena, the short-faced hyena, and the striped hyena.


----------



## BOZ

thanks fellas!  i'll edit this soon.


----------



## BOZ

hmm, forgot this entry for the longest time:
151 - Sch’theraqpasstt (Major Demon), histachii (The Ecology of the Yuan-Ti, David Wellman)


----------



## Filby

Ahh, a couple more...

Dragon #28 features the Northhounds, in the 'Giants in the Earth' article by Lawrence Schick and Tom Moldvay, under the listing for John Eric Stark.

#161 has basic-D&D stats for the Vulcanian sloth in 'Voyage of the Princess Ark, Part 8' by Bruce A. Heard.


----------



## Filby

Aaaand here's a few more I found, from some early issues...

No. 1: Bulette (Creature Features, no author listed, later appeared in 1E MM, 2E MM, 3E MM)
No. 2: Remorhaz (Creature Features, no author listed, later appeared in 1E MM, 2E MM, 3E MM)
No. 5: Ankheg (Featured Creature, no author listed, later appeared in 1E MM, 2E MM, 3E MM)
No. 6: Death Angel (Featured Creature, John Sullivan, now in the CC)
No. 17: Angels (Angel of Wrath, Angel of Healing, Archangel of Mercy, Seraphim) (Messengers of God: Angels in Dungeons & Dragons, Stephen H. Dorneman)
No. 20: Tuna-of-the-Eternal-Waters, Amakua, Vahine-Hae (The Mythos of Polynesia in Dungeons & Dragons, Jerome Arkenberg)

Hope that helps


----------



## BOZ

thanks!  i had those before, but lost them when my file was damaged.


----------



## Filby

It's my pleasure.


----------



## Filby

*A couple more...*

A few more early ones that slipped through the cracks...

25 - Vampires (Asanbosam, Burcolakas, Catacano, Lobishumen, Ekimmu, Mulo, Alp, Anananngel, Krvopijac, Ch'ing-shih, Vlkodlak, Bruxsa, Nosferat) (Varieties of Vampires, R. P. Smith)

44 - Half-orcs (Orc-kobold, Orc-goblin, Orc-hobgoblin, Orc-gnoll, Orc-bugbear, Orc-orge) (Fantasy Genetics II: Half-Orcs in a Variety of Styles, Roger Moore)


----------



## BOZ




----------



## las

Heres more 3E/3.5 dragon mag creatures.

#294- None

#295-Siege Golem (Bazaar of the Bozarre and the Wall Came Tumbling Down.......); Cataboligne Demon, Gingwatzim [Pakin, Gaegzim, Eoluzim, Maronzim, Naranzim] (Monstrous Denzens of Oerth)

#296- (dont have it)

#297- Rabbi Low's Golem, The Sphinx (Relics of Myth Epic Items Inspired by the Real World); Nether Creature Template, Nether Ogre Mage (Silcon Sorcery ICO)

#298- Aracholoth, Spiderleg Horror, Brood Mother, Proxy of Lolth (The Bestiary: The Punishments of Lolth)

#299- Blood Horse, Catoblepas (now in MM2 as well), Glamer, Shadowvig, Tree Troll, Veserab (The Bestiary: The Horrors of Cormyr); Golden the Clockwork Cat (Bazaar of the Bizarre: Wizards Toy Box)

#300- Howling Dragon, Pyroclastic Dragon, Rust Dragon, Styx Dragon, Tarterian Dragon (The Bestiary: Hellish Fangs on Abyssal Wings); Mummified Creature, Ghost Brute Creature, Wight, Wraith (The Risen Dead Four New Undead Templates)

#301- Scrags, Fiendish Trolls, Half-Fiend/Half-Troll, Ice Troll, Deep Sea Troll, Slime troll (Ecology: Malignant Growth The Ecology of the Troll); Dragoconic Creature Template (Guild Secrets: Claw of Gold)

#302- Web Golem, Alchemical Golem, Mud Golem, Rope Golem, Puzzle Golem (Bestiary: Construct of Destruction Five New Golems); Glyph Guardian Template, Old One Guardian, Battle Horror, Minogon (Silicon Sorcery: Neverwinter Nights) 

#303- Skeletal Intellect Devourer, Battle Intellect Devourer, Creator Race, Spirit of the Woods Template (Silicon Sorcery: The Lost Horrors if Neverwinter Nights)

#304- Changeling, Cystalline Cat, Force of Nature, Green Guardian, Spark, Seelie Court Fey Template, Unseelie Fey Template (Guardians of the Wild Fey Born Fair and Foul)

#305- Dont own it

#306- Air Demon, Ash Demon, Earth Demon, Fire Demon, Ice Demon, Water Demon, Coal Devil, Glass Devil, Lead Devil, Obsidian Devil, Dand Devil, Spiked Devil, Arrow Battleloth, Axe Battleloth, Cross-Bow Battleloth, Pick Battleloth, Spiked Chain Battleloth, Sword Battleloth (By Evil Bound)

#307- Half-Air Elemental Template, Air Element Template, Air Genasi (Open Skieas The silver Strike Guild), Dweomervore, Splinterwaif, Trap Haunt Template, Wilora (Monsters in the Alley), Bodak Template, Ghoulish Template, Ghastly Template, Scion of Kyuss Template (4 New Undead Templates Risen Dead)

#308- Ironmaw Seedling (Demon Forests the Ecology of the Ironmaw); Stronarm Carapace, fastbreak Carapace, Hardy Carapace, Slippery Carapace, Silent Carapace, Backwatcher Carapace, Mnempnicus, Wriggler (Armed to the Tentacle The Illithed Arsenal)

Start of the 3.5 dragon mags

#309- Crawling Slaughter, Death Hurler, Golem Swarm, Guardian Steed, Warddrake (Bestiary: Beasts of the Battlefield War Constructs and Creatures)

#310- None

#311- None

#312- None


----------



## fonzi9864

*Monsters from #122*

iam converting all the monsters from dragon # 122. Expect to see them soon w/ my own artwork!   yay! 

after that i plan to do all the monsters from no. 204 (creatures that time forgot)


----------



## Shade

Dragon #313:   

Deathtouched, Mortif
Elder Serpent (template)
Ghost Elf
Half-Doppelganger
Half-Janni
Half-Minotaur
Half-Nymph
Half-Ogre
Half-Rakshasa
Half-Satyr
Half-Undead, Fetch (template)
Half-Undead, Gheden (template)
Half-Undead, Ghul (template)
Half-Undead, Katane (template)
Nameless Dragon (template)
Ravening Dragon (template)
Riddled Dragon (template)
Spellhoarding Dragon (template)
Wandering Dragon (template)


----------



## Shade

Dragon #314:

Creeping Stone
Fire-Souled Creature (template)
Salamander, Average Salamander Larva
Salamander, Flamebrother Larva


----------



## Shade

Dragon #315:

Afflicted (template)
Fleshvigor (template)
Gen, Air
Gen, Earth
Gen, Fire
Gen, Water
Ka-Tainted Creature (template)
T'liz (template)
Tortle
Zargon, the Devourer in the Depths


----------



## Shade

Dragon #317:

Aspect of Bane
Chaneque
Cipactli
Eldritch Archer
Ice Golem
Jungle Spider
Quinametin
Thunder
Xilob
Xtabay


----------



## Urklore

OOO! I vote to see the sea creatures in #116 as I am creating an underwater campagin at the moment.


----------



## Shade

BOZ is taking requests here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=66479


----------



## Shade

Dragon #318:

Dinosaur, Compsognathus 
Dinosaur, Dimetrodon 
Dinosaur, Diplodocus 
Dinosaur, Helicoprion 
Dinosaur, Giganotosaurus 
Dinosaur, Liopleurodon 
Dinosaur, Pachycephalosaurus 
Dinosaur, Parasaurolophus 
Dinosaur, Pteranodon 
Dinosaur, Rhamphorhynchus 
Dinosaur, Stegosaurus 
Larval Flayer
Shadow Eft
Troodon


----------



## Filby

Well, came across another couple of old issues of The Dragon - #12 and #29. Here's a few critters what were left out.

12 - Archangels (Vohu Manah, Asha, Khathra Vairya, Armaiti, Haurvatat & Ameretat, Sraosha, Mithra), Yazatas (Vayu, Tishtrya, Ardvi Sura Anahita, Verethranga, Rapithwin, Atar, Haoma), Archdemons (Aeshma, Azhi Dahaka, "other Archdemons" (generic stat block for all of them)), Demons (The Persian Mythos, Jerome Arkenberg)
12 - The Great Old Ones (Azathoth, Cthulhu, Hastur the Unspeakable, Nylarthotep, Shub-Niggurath, Cthuga, Ithaqua, Yig, Yog-Sothoth), byakhee, the deep ones, the great race, the old ones, the mi-go, the shaggoths (The Lovecraftian Mythos in Dungeons & Dragons, Rob Kuntz)

29 - Porpoise girls, Ndengei, sky maidens, adaro, dogai, Origoruso, marsalai, Figonas (Koevasi, Hatuibwari, Agunua) (The Mythos of Oceania in Dungeons & Dragons, Jerome Arkenberg)


----------



## BOZ

pretty sure we can't touch the cthulhu mythos, but the other might just be allright.


----------



## Filby

Doesn't really matter, seeing as every one of them, cosmic entity and servitor race alike, shows up in Cthulhu d20, which has guidelines for conversion to D&D anyway.  Just listing them for the sake of completeness.


----------



## Echohawk

Dragon #319:

Living Cloudkill
Ravenous (template)


----------



## Shade

The "Dinosaurs: Mesozoic Monsters From the Mightiest to the Weakest" article in Dragon 112 continues on p. 66.


----------



## Shade

Dragon #321:

Adamantine Dragon
Arboreal Dragon
Archdragon (template)
Axial Dragon
Beast Dragon
Concordant Dragon
Giant Crayfish
Giant Gar
Giant Tick
Glimmerfolk
Prismfly Swarm
Radiant Creature (template)
Rainbow Dweller


----------



## BOZ

wacky


----------



## Shade

Dragon #322:

Beacon Moth
Darkness Pseudo-Elementals (Small, Medium, Large, Huge, Greater, Elder)
Nether Hound (template)


----------



## Shade

Dragon #323:

Cyclopeans (racial write-up only)

Dragon #324:

Black Ice Golem
Grippli (racial write-up only)
Hob
Icy Prisoner
Quori, Du'lora   
Quori, Hashalaq  
Quori, Kalaraq  
Steaming Soldier
Winterling


----------



## Krug

Some of the early enworld.cyberstreet.com links should be changed to www.enworld.org/forums/ links.


----------



## Shade

Dragon #325:

Lupin (racial writeup)
Orangeseer
Sandworm


----------



## velm

I am work right now, and I know if I forget to post now, I wont remember when I get home, so here it goes.  
Anyone remember a list of undead from somewhere around 170-200?  For the life of me, I cannot remember the article.  But it detailed a few different types of undead, one was something to the effect of an
ACID ZOMBIE, 'its skin bleached white from the acid.  Constantly moaning from pain.  looks to be sweating.  The sweat is actually acid."
QUICK SKELETON, this one could get in two attacks a round and moved really fast as is hasted, obviously. 
Then there was one more skeleton.  This one had brittle bones, and basically was meant to be destroyed, when it was destroyed, it released a form of stinking cloud from its bones.

I skimmed the list and did not see them.  I had converted them for one of my games and it really threw the players for a loop with these guys.

(sorry, just found it now, it is was in 234.  disregard)


----------



## Shade

BOZ,

I just realized that the index is missing Creature Catalog I from Dragon #89.


----------



## BOZ

yeah... largely because those pages are missing from the Dragon Archive CD-Rom, and i haven't updated the index in a long, long time...


----------



## Shade

Gotcha.  It's always bugged me that they left it out of the Archives CD.


----------



## BOZ

sheesh, me too...  

someone, i think cildarith, kindly made me a PDF of that article.  it's too big to post here (almost 4 MB) and i don't want to risk it anyway.


----------



## Shade

I don't blame you for not wanting to risk it.

I've still got the original articles torn out of old Dragon Magazines of Creature Catalogs I-III.   I wish I'd kept all my 1E Dragons during my "non-gaming" years, but unfortunately I only saved a choice few things.  Fortunately, I chose wisely in this case.


----------



## Shade

Dragon #327:

Flying squirrel
Moose
Seahorse, Giant


----------



## Alzrius

Shade said:
			
		

> Dragon #327:
> 
> Flying squirrel
> Moose




Oh no! Is Moose and Squirrel! Quick Natasha, we run!


----------



## BOZ

heheheh...


----------



## Shade

Hee hee.  

How does giant seahorse fit in?


----------



## frankthedm

The giant crayfish seems kinda ill built and weak for a CR3

Improved grab would have been befitting the critter and in general it is very weak compared to the large scorpion which serves as asimilar build


----------



## Shade

Dragon #328:

Elephant Seal
Giant Vulture
Komodo Dragon
Moray Eel
Snow Ape



Dragon #329:

Aspect of Pazuzu
Demon, Anzu
Demon Lord, Pazuzu
Firedrake
Grendel
Grendel's Mother
The Gaul Tarrasque (how-to only)
Polish Cockatrice (how-to only)
Golem of Prague (how-to only)
British Hag (how-to only)
Indian Leucrotta (how-to only)
Earthly Salamander (how-to only)


----------



## Shade

Dragon #330:

Amoebic Crawler
Cranial Encyster
Kaortic Hulk
Nightseed


----------



## Shade

Dragon #331:

House Brownie


Dragon #332:

No new creatures.


----------



## BOZ

also added to the Creature Locator i assume?


----------



## Shade

But of course.


----------



## Shade

Dragon #333:

Aspect of Fraz-Urb'luu
Demon, Skurchur
Demon Prince, Fraz-Urb'luu
Elk
Guardian Ship

I'll update the Creature Locator as well.


----------



## OstogVin

Just a few more I could not see earlier in the thread. The first line is not really monsters but gods, but they have stats so why not.

294 - Iuz (Demigod), Pholtus (Intermediate God), Rao (Greater God), Tharizdun (Intermediate God) (Beings of Power, David Noonan)
296 - Forest Wurm, Tundra Wurm, Sand Wurm, Swamp Wurm, Sea Wurm, River Wurm, Grassland Wurm, Hill Wurm, Lava Wurm, Storm Wurm, Cave Wurm, Mountain Wurm (The Bestiary: Wurms of the Far Reaches, Will McDermott)
305 - N'gatispawn (Cities of the Planes: N'Gati, James Jacobs)
312 - Demon Turagathshnee (Tanar'ri), Turaglas Turagathshnee Form (Tanar'ri), Turaglas True Form (Tanar'ri) (The Ebon Maw, Ari Marmell)
324 - Hob, Spellshadow, Du'lora Quori (Dark Fury), Hashalaq Quori (Dreamstealer), Kalaraq Quori (Eyebinder) (Living Nightmares, Keith Baker)
324 - Black Ice Golem, Icy Prisoner, Steaming Soldier, Winterling (Chilled to the Bone, Yury Pavlotsky)


----------



## The Madhatter

Hello! I would like to find the 3.5 version of the Yochlol from the FR. It's in the Monsters of Faerun supplement but I am sure I've seen it reprinted in a 3.5 book or magazine. We recently encountered one and the DM had to stop the game and try to convert on the fly. I have a *feeling* it will be back as well. If someone could point me to the Creature Locator or let me know the volume that would be great! Thanks again for this thread!


----------



## Echohawk

There is 3.5 update for the Yochlol available here: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/PGtF_WE_Monster_Update.zip


----------



## The Madhatter

Echohawk said:
			
		

> There is 3.5 update for the Yochlol available here: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/PGtF_WE_Monster_Update.zip



Thank you so much!! I knew I had read it somewhere!!


----------



## Solonor Thelandira

*Yugoloth, Battleloth - Axe*

Hello

I'm looking forward de characteristics of the *Yugoloth, Battleloth - Axe *that are in the dragon #306
If someone who possess that book could e-mail that charac or indicate a link where I could have it, it will be very helpfull to me


----------



## BOZ

well, that's not necessarily legal...


----------



## Solonor Thelandira

Well...
May be it's illegal to diffuse it on the net but if the stat are sent in an e-mail box, this is legal
I could buy that book but I'm in Belgium.  6$ plus 15 euros for the incoming taxes and three weeks delay just for one stat monster... :\


----------



## Shade

Dragon #334:
Asag
Clockwork Eunuch
Flying Monkey
Golem, Relief
Humbaba
Simurgh

Dragon #335:
No new creatures

Dragon #336:
Favored Spawn of Kyuss (template)
Primordial Colossus


----------



## BOZ

i wonder what new creatures will be in #337!


----------



## Shade

BOZ said:
			
		

> i wonder what new creatures will be in #337!




Now that we know, how about adding 'em?


----------



## BOZ

what, you mean
Brainstealer Dragon
Illithocyte
Mind Worm
Nerve Swimmer
Ustilagor

Zuggtmoy
Basidirond
Phycomid
and whatever the name is of the new demon that appeared in Zugg's article?


----------



## Shade

That would be "vathugu".


----------



## Shade

Also in #337, from the Lords of Dust article:
Rakshasa Rajah (Overlord)(template)
Sul Khatesh, the Keeper of Secrets
Kashtarhak, the Voice of Chaos
Durastvran Wyrmbreaker (no stats)
Mordakhesh, the Shadowsword (no stats)
Korliac of the Gray Flame (no stats)
Hektula, the Bloody Scribe (no stats)
Thelestes, the Velvet Blade (no stats)
Rak Tulkhesh, the Rage of War (no stats)
Eldrantulku, the Oathbreaker (no stats)
Tul Oreshka, the Truth in the Darkness (no stats)
Katashka the Gatekeeper (no stats)


----------



## Alzrius

The Rakshasa Rajah information wasn't really a template...it was more like a building guide.

In _Dragon_ #338 - Choleric Imp, Melancholic Imp, Phlegmatic Imp, and Sanguine Imp ("Imps of Ill-Humor" by David Schwartz).

Schavra (spellweaver fighter 4) ("Ecology of the Spellweaver" by Tito Leati).


----------



## Shade

Alzrius said:
			
		

> The Rakshasa Rajah information wasn't really a template...it was more like a building guide.




True.  I usually label those as "pseudo templates", like the topiary guardian.


----------



## BOZ

heheheh, i am re-reading The Shining lately.


----------



## Shade

Heh...I just re-watched the Shinning (the Simpsons parody).


----------



## BOZ

quiet, you want to get sued!

yeah, but the topiary animals aren't in the original movie version, replaced with the hedge maze.


----------



## BOZ

thanks to Shade for his efforts in updating the main index!  it was quite rusty, i'm sure.  

i'll try to finish the job tonight with the 3E stuff!


----------



## Shade

BOZ said:
			
		

> thanks to Shade for his efforts in updating the main index!  it was quite rusty, i'm sure.




Heck yeah, I lost seven of my best iron golems in the process!


----------



## Shade

The deep barnacle from #303 is a hazard with critter stats, so it's probably worth adding.

Weird...I was just wondering if issue #404's theme will be "not found".


----------



## BOZ

OK, feel free to add it back in then.


----------



## Shade

Salvaged recent updates from Google cache.


----------



## BOZ

coolness!


----------



## Shade

Added Creature Catalog I (how'd we miss that?) and Dragon #14 creatures.


----------



## Echohawk

Shade said:
			
		

> Added Creature Catalog I (how'd we miss that?)




Probably because it isn't included in the Dragon magazine archive.


----------



## Aspect of BOZ

Shade said:
			
		

> Dragon #14 creatures.




author and article name?


----------



## Shade

Aspect of BOZ said:
			
		

> author and article name?




Yes m'lord.


----------



## RavinRay

From #345


Mavawhan: a tanar'ri from the Kostchtchie's Iron Waste layer of the Abyss (James Jacobs, _Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Kostchtchie_)
Sea serpents (crested, lantern, spiked): aquatic lesser dragons (but with 12 age categories) (Morgan Peer and Tracy Peer, _Sea Serpents_)
Dekayi, elgonn, jagendar, and taga'rivvin: animals from the Underdark (Ryan Nock, _Underdark Animals_)

And can I just say, these friggin' names are so d*** hard to type!


----------



## Shade

RavinRay said:
			
		

> From #345
> 
> 
> Mavawhan: a tanar'ri from the Kostchtchie's Iron Waste layer of the Abyss (James Jacobs, _Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Kostchtchie_)
> Sea serpents (crested, lantern, spiked): aquatic lesser dragons (but with 12 age categories) (Morgan Peer and Tracy Peer, _Sea Serpents_)
> Dekayi, elgonn, jagendar, and taga'rivvin: animals from the Underdark (Ryan Nock, _Underdark Animals_)
> 
> And can I just say, these friggin' names are so d*** hard to type!




Thanks!  I keep meaning to get around to this issue, but the Fiendish Codex is like a drug.    

You can blame RangerWickett for the last batch.


----------



## Shade

Added Baba Yaga.


----------



## Echohawk

> 15 - Humbaba, scorpion men (Near-Eastern Mythos, Jerome Arkenberg). A humbaba later appears in Dragon #334.



These are actually in Dragon #16, p4-6.


----------



## Shade

Fixed.  Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk

> 47 - Wirchler, aruchai, Phoenix, Fury, mapmaker, flard, sugo (Creatures From Elsewhere, Patrick Amory) ...I'm pretty sure Dieties and Demigods came out before this issue, and weren't the Furies and the Phoenix in it?



Yes, _Dieties and Demigods_ (1980) came out before Dragon #47 (1981) and yes, the Furies and the Phoenix were in that. However, the entry in _Dieties and Demigods_ is for a unique phoenix that is more powerful than the one in Dragon #47. (And different again from the version later appearing in Dragon #65 and subsequently in the _Monster Manual II_).

The Furies from Dragon #47, on the other hand, seem slightly more powerful than the ones in _Dieties and Demigods_, and have a much more detailed description.


----------



## Shade

I'll remove the footnote.  Thanks as always!


----------



## Echohawk

> 112 - Aetosaur, ankylosaur, carnosaur, ceratopsian, marine chelonian, (rest of article appears to missing) (Dinosaurs: Mesozoic Monsters From the Mightiest to the Weakest, Stephen Inniss)




The article continues on page 66 with the following dinosaurs: Coelurosaur, Crocodilian, Deinonychus, Cyndont, Dicynodont, Ichthyosaur, Mosasaurus, Nothosaurus, Labyrinthodont, Ormthopod, Ornithomimosaur, Phytosaur, Placodont, Plesiosaurus, Pterosaurus, Pliosaur, Prosauropod, Proteosuchian, Pseudosuchian, Rhynchosaur, Sauropod, Scelidosaur and Stegosaurus.


----------



## Echohawk

Spotted a missing creature: Dragon #161 has D&D stats for the Vulcanian Sloth on page 100. It's easy to miss, since it is part of the letters column for the Voyage of the Princess Ark article.


----------



## Echohawk

And from Dragon #196, p92: Friendly fungus and the Stelurge.


----------



## Shade

Thanks!  I'll update all that.


----------



## BOZ

Echohawk said:
			
		

> The article continues on page 66 with the following dinosaurs: Coelurosaur, Crocodilian, Deinonychus, Cyndont, Dicynodont, Ichthyosaur, Mosasaurus, Nothosaurus, Labyrinthodont, Ormthopod, Ornithomimosaur, Phytosaur, Placodont, Plesiosaurus, Pterosaurus, Pliosaur, Prosauropod, Proteosuchian, Pseudosuchian, Rhynchosaur, Sauropod, Scelidosaur and Stegosaurus.




didn't you say that before?  did we just not do anything about it?


----------



## Echohawk

BOZ said:
			
		

> didn't you say that before?  did we just not do anything about it?



Actually, I think Shade pointed it out first, a couple of pages back


----------



## Twitchy_the_Frog

Since 351 and 352 aren't listed yet, I've taken the liberty of listing them here so they can be added whenever. Just thought it might help.

351-Simpathetic (The Gatetown of Ecstasy, Todd Stewart)
351-Inza Magdova Kulchevich: Darklord of Sithicus (The Shadow of Sithicus, James Lowder)

352-Cactacae, Khepri, Remade (template), and Vodyanoi (People of Bas-Lag, Wolfgang Baur)
352-Female Anophelii, Male Anophelli, Garuda, Grindylow, Handlinger, Scabmettler, Slake Moth, Weaver, and Wyrmen (Monsters of Bas-Lag, Wolfgang Baur)
352-He-Who-Hums [kaiju yrthak] (Ecology of the Yrthak, Erik Roelofs)
352-Charnel Custodian, Inquisitor, Skuz (Volo's Guide, Brian Cortijo)

NOTE: Inza Magdova Kulchevich: Darklord of Sithicus is technically an NPC, though she is a unique being and a Darklord of Ravenloft. I don't know if she counts as a monster in the index or not.
NOTE: The cactacae, khepri, remade (template), and vodyanoi all are races (except for the remade which is a template with no sample creature). They may or may not count as monsters, but I wasn't sure, so I listed them here.


----------



## Shade

Thanks, Twitchy!   I've been caught up with some Dragon submissions of our own, so the indices fell a bit behind.  You've saved me some work.


----------



## Twitchy_the_Frog

Shade said:
			
		

> Thanks, Twitchy!   I've been caught up with some Dragon submissions of our own, so the indices fell a bit behind.  You've saved me some work.



No problem.

I just had both of them on my desk and thought, "Hey, why not?"


----------



## Twitchy_the_Frog

*353!*

Just got 353 yesterday. Here's the list:

353-Malcanthet, Incubus (Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Malcanthet, James Jacobs)
353-Ben-Hadar, Chan, Sunnis, Zaaman Rul (Princes of Elemental Good, Erik Jansing and Kevin Baase)
353-Third of the Colorless Pool (Ecology of the Keeper, Todd Stewart)
353-Harmonious Choir of the Words, Sliver, Death Devil (Jerul), Umbral Gloom (Volo's Guide, Thomas M. Costa)


----------



## BOZ

psst. Shade's name is spelled "Eric".


----------



## JiCi

I don't know much about #354; the only monsters I remember are these:

354 - monodrone, duodrone, tetradrone, quadradrone, pentadrone (modrons)


----------



## Gothenem

354:

Exiled Modron (Racial Writeup), Monodrone, Duodrone, Tridrone, Quadrone, Pentadrone, Oleklan (Kopru Sor 7)

That's it.


----------



## Aspect of BOZ

355 should add a few more!


----------



## Twitchy_the_Frog

Aspect of BOZ said:
			
		

> 355 should add a few more!



Don't you just love Creature Catalogue issues?

I can't wait! I've got a lot of good use out of the other two recent ones, and this one sounds even more exciting!

PS I can't get the Paizo site on my computer for the time being (long story). Can anyone tell me what day 355 was shipped to subscribers?


----------



## Shade

Twitchy_the_Frog said:
			
		

> PS I can't get the Paizo site on my computer for the time being (long story). Can anyone tell me what day 355 was shipped to subscribers?




4/3


----------



## Aspect of BOZ

so sometime next week people should have it?


----------



## Shade

Yep, and I should have it about two weeks after that.


----------



## Aspect of BOZ

same here!  of course, i'm not currently a subscriber...


----------



## Shade

Aspect of BOZ said:
			
		

> same here!  of course, i'm not currently a subscriber...




And therein lies the rub...I am.


----------



## Aspect of BOZ

that's the problem.


----------



## Garnfellow

Based on some very sharp sleuthing over at Dragonsfoot (http://www.dragonsfoot.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=23110), it appears that the Barghest from issue 26 should actually be attributed to Tom Moldvay, not Gygax.

There is a note at the end of that issue's Dragon's Bestiary column stating that monsters appearing in the Bestiary were Official, AD&D monsters. (This was an important distinction at the time.)

But I don't think that imprimatur lasted beyond that one issue, 26: no subsequent monsters from the Bestiary were included in the 1e MMII, and I'm pretty sure later installments had an explicit disclaimer that monsters in the bestiary were unofficial. I wonder if there was some sort of miscommunication between EGG and the Dragon, or if Gary just changed his mind.


----------



## BOZ

yeah, i've long suspected that the Dragon 26 barghest and the MM2 barghest may not be exactly the same thing...


----------



## Garnfellow

BOZ said:
			
		

> yeah, i've long suspected that the Dragon 26 barghest and the MM2 barghest may not be exactly the same thing...




Actually, they're pretty close -- definitely related. At some point I'd like to set the texts side by side to see what was changed.


----------



## BOZ

same here!


----------



## Echohawk

A comparison between the barghest entries in Dragon #26 and the Monster Manual II (1st Edition) reveals only minor editing changes.

Strikethrough indicates words removed from the Dragon #26 text.
*Boldface* indicates words added in the Monster Manual II version.

BARGHEST
FREQUENCY: Very rare
NO. APPEARING: 1-2 (1)
ARMOR CLASS: 2 to -4
MOVE: 15”
HIT DICE: 6+6 to 12+12
% IN LAIR: Nil
TREASURE TYPE: See below
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2-8 + no. of HD as h.p.
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 5%/HD (ignore plusses)
INTELLIGENCE: High to genius
ALIGNMENT: Evil (lawful)
SIZE: M to L
PSIONIC ABILITY: Nil
Attack/Defense Modes: Nil
LEVEL/X.P. VALUE:
	Hit Dice	Level		Experience Point Value
	6 + 6		VII		1,275 + 10/h.p.
	7 + 7		VII		2,000 + 12/h.p.
	8 + 8		VIII		3,450 + 14/h.p.
	9 + 9		VIII		3,600 + 14/h.p.
	10 + 10		IX		6,100 + 16/h.p.
	11 + 11		IX		6,250 + 16/h.p.
	12 + 12		IX		7,300 + 18/h.p.

Of the various *monsters* members of the deodands inhabiting the rifts of the Planes of Gehenna, the barghest is certainly the most common and one of the *most fearsome* worst. These beings tend to live in isolation *even* from one another, each having its own stronghold and force of servitors *and* ruling a smoking rift despotically. At times, however, a barghest will spawn, and its litter of six will be sent to the Prime Material Plane to feed and grow. Those which survive will eventually return to Gehenna, but while they are yet young they must needs feed upon the lives of men. Barghest whelps will be found singly*alone* or in pairs on the Prime Material Plane, generally living near isolated communities of humans or with bands of goblins.

Barghests are able to assume the form*s* of a large war or wild dog*s* at will. (thus t*T*hey are at times known as devil-dogs, a misnomer. Their natural shape is very much the same as that of a large goblin, and when barghests dwell amongst goblins, they will retain their normal form. While goblins recognize and worship barghests, other races find them to be virtually indistinguishable from these *goblins* humanoids. Their *goblin* hosts fear and serve *barghests* these monsters when they dwell in a goblin community, going to great lengths to bring *them* human sacrifices to the barghests. The barghests, in turn, slay the powerful enemies of the goblins and generally enrich the treasure possessed by their hosts.

When barghest whelps first come to the Prime Material Plane they are relatively weak, having but 6 (*1*d8) + 6 hit dice. For each energy level of human life they*whelps* slay and devour, they gain 1 hit point; 8 such levels effectively giving them another hit die and additional hit point per die. (Zero level humans gain them *barghest* only one-half an energy level, so they are less desirable prey than are exceptional persons.) Likewise, as hit dice are gained, the barghest also becomes more powerful. *Its* armor class increas*es*ing by one place with each additional hit die, and *its* strength grow*s*ing from an initial 18/00 to *24;* eventually become equal to that of a storm giant — and damage increas*es*ing accordingly *as does* also. In like manner, so too does the magic resistance and intelligence of these monsters increase by the unholy vampirism attendant upon the slaughter of humanity. When a barghest eventually attains full growth and power, it is able to shift itself to the Planes of Gehenna, where it will search out its own reeking valley rift.

What treasure barghests gather into their own strongholds upon the Planes of Gehenna is not known, although it is rumored to be great. Whilst dwelling here *on the Prime Material Plane*, however, they possess none personally.

Barghests are able to perform the following spell-like magic, one operation per round, at will: shapechange to canine/goblin-like form, change self, levitation, misdirection, projected image. Once per day the following spell like powers can be employed: charm (person or monster), dimension door, emotion.

When in its canine form, a barghest is able to move at double its normal movement rate (30” maximum), pass without trace, and can become 75% likely to be unnoticed when motionless, so that it can surprise opponents 50% of the time (3 in 6).

These creatures are hit only by +1 or better magic weapons. Barghests are not particularly vulnerable to any attack form, but, if in their canine shape they do take the risk of failing to save versus a magical fire attack such as a fireball, flame strike, or meteor swarm. Fire does absolutely no damage to barghests, but if they fail to save against such an attack while in canine form they are hurled back to their own plane. Weaker barghests returning thus are most likely to be slain or enslaved by their more powerful fellows. Even if they are not so treated, they cannot return to the Prime Material Plane without some form of outside assistance.

Description: As already noted, the barghest in its whelp stages appears much the same as a goblin of large size, although as they grow larger and stronger, there is a darkening of skin from yellow towards a bluish red*. Its adult*, eventually terminating in a deep blue skin color *is blue*in adult form. The eyes of the barghest are glowing orange when excited, *but* otherwise *they are* indistinguishable from those of a goblin. The canine form*s* can be *those* of any typical large dog*s*, and in *these*this form*s* it is almost (95%) impossible to tell from a normal dog*s*, except that other dogs will fear and hate *them*it, attacking at every opportunity.


----------



## BOZ

i'm satisfied - same thing.


----------



## Garnfellow

Very nice research!

I find quite interesting the casual reference to deodands as inhabitants of Gehenna.

"Deodand" is a direct Jack Vance Dying Earth reference; the "de*m*odands" from the 1e Monster Manual are clearly related.

At the time of Dragon 26, I don't believe Gyagax had ever written anything about deodands or demodands as being extraplanar fiends similar to demons and devil.

So did Moldvay come up with a whole new class of fiends based on Vance, completely independent of Gygax?

Did Gary review the original Barghest manuscript and add the line about deodands, as this was an idea that was percolating in his head and would eventually see light in the MMII?

Or did Gary read Moldvay's Barghest entry and then became inspired to add demodands to the game?


----------



## Shade

I added the contents of the final two print issues.


----------



## Shroomy

There is a new CR 6 loumara called a Caligrosto in the new "Demonomicon of Iggwilv" article in Dragon 360.  Also a CR 32 Graz'zt.


----------



## Big Mac

*Please unsticky this thread*

This is a great thread, but why does it need to be a sticky? There is, I believe, a link from the Monster Indices thread.

If this thread is unstickied, it will help conversion threads to stay on the front page.


----------



## Shade

I'm a bit hesitant to unsticky these, as they are among the most-used threads in these forums.   I've heard from folks on other sites use them as a reference, and they have among the highest view counts of any threads on the boards.

I'll think on it more, though.


----------



## Echohawk

Shade said:


> I've heard from folks on other sites use them as a reference, and they have among the highest view counts of any threads on the boards.



But are those views because they are stickied, or just because they are awesome threads?

If those threads are getting so many views from folks on other sites, then they probably aren't benefiting so much from the stickies as they are from being the first and second links if you type "Dragon Magazine Monster Index" in Google .

Heck, *I* use Google to find threads on the Creature Catalog parts of the ENWorld forums and I'm here all the time .


----------



## Shade

Good point.  I'll use the tried and true method of "let's remove it and see if anything breaks".


----------



## Echohawk

See, now I'm missing seeing it with the other stickies. *sniff* <duck>


----------



## Shade

Let's leave it unstickied for a few days and see how badly we miss it.


----------



## Nookie

in dragon number 34 special Doom keep section there is a monster called a magicker that i cant seem to find anywhere else on these forums. Page M11 some kind of orange humanoid that is almost immune to magic and can catch and store spells in it magical sack for later use.


----------



## Cleon

Nookie said:


> in dragon number 34 special Doom keep section there is a monster called a magicker that i cant seem to find anywhere else on these forums. Page M11 some kind of orange humanoid that is almost immune to magic and can catch and store spells in it magical sack for later use.




Actually, there's a bunch of one-off monsters in that adventure.

IIRC, the only one we've gotten around to converting is the Harrow in room 4.

The Niner, Thesaurus, Krackseam, Electric Crawler, Magicker, Tar Baby (aka Asphalt Kobold), Aura Energy Monster, Coin Ticks and Blentz do not have conversions. Consider how obscure (and pun-ny) some of those creatures are, they don't seem very low on the conversion priority list.


----------



## Nookie

just thought i would mention them because they didnt seem to be on the index.


----------



## Cleon

Nookie said:


> just thought i would mention them because they didnt seem to be on the index.




Well it'd be BOZ that would need to correct that Index, and he  hasn't updated it since August 2007.

The Index seems to be missing the monsters from some of the adventures - it doesn't have Ythog-Nthlei and his cronies from Dragon #46's _Temple of Poseidon_, for example.

I usually use Echohawk's Monster Index, it's pretty complete and includes handy html links.


----------



## Nookie

I can never get the spreadsheet to load is there an online version someplace?


----------



## Cleon

Nookie said:


> I can never get the spreadsheet to load is there an online version someplace?




There isn't an Online version as far as I know.

I don't have any problem opening them. It's a big file, so it may take a little while to load.

What application are you trying to view them with? It might work with the OpenOffice version if you can't get the Excel one to behave.


----------



## the Jester

Hey @BOZ, do you remember what the dragon that ate Monty Haul planets was and what issue it was in? It was in a 1e era April issue, and I thought it was called the neutronium dragon, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Azzy

Sweet Chistmas! A 6-year-gap thread necromancy of an 18-year-old thread.

However, I won't complain too much, in fact I want to know if this ever got updated to include all the 4e issues and if there's a compiled index (since the first posts are 12-13-years-old) available.


----------

